# [LPF]Kobold's Keep



## HolyMan (Aug 11, 2010)

The following is the second adventure in the new Living Pathfinder world. All those interested please join us at the Social Group below in my signature.

DM- HolyMan
Characters:
Pari & Tagaiwi - played by Mowgli
Zelena Adu - played by Songdragon
Orlando Furioso "Fury" - played by GlassEye
Mordjn - played by Fenris
Tahn Staful - played by SelcSilverhand

[sblock=Rewards]
*Experience:*
120 xp each - first kobold encounter
101 xp each - first fire beetles encounter*
151 xp each - second fire beetles encounter*
100 xp each - pit trap*
177 xp each - second kobold encounter**

* Mordjn not given XP for this encounter.
** Mordjn treated as an NPC for this encounter (total was divided by 4.5)

*Time Experience:*

Date Started: April 11th, 2010
Date Completed: November 26th, 2010
Total Days: 107

Time XP = 749 XP each***

*** NOTE: Fenris last post on Sept. 22, 2010  Total time playing 42 days (XP = 294)



[/sblock]

[sblock=Treasure]
40gp - half of payment for taking this job
treasure from room #1 -small jewerly coffer (made of brass and silver inlay - 150gp) and an ivory comb with a small green gem set in it (value unknown) - both accounted for in encounter gp
misc treasure - from master bedroom
brooch value unknown - accounted for in encounter gp
40gp - rest of payment for taking job

*Time GP* = total days played 107 x 6gp/day = 642gp each

*Encounter rewards:*
1st kobold encounter (CR 2)- 800gp divided by 5 characters = 160gp each
1st fire beetle encounter (CR 1) - 400gp divided by 4 characters = 100gp each
2nd fire beetle encounter (CR 2) - 800gp divided by 4 characters = 200gp each
trap (CR 1) - No Treasure
2nd kobold encounter (CR 3) - 1,200gp divided by 4 characters = 300gp each

*Characters:*
Pari - 1,502gp
Zelena Adu - 1,502gp
Orlando Furioso "Fury" - 1,502gp
Tahn Staful - 1,502gp
Mordjn - 412gp

Broken down that is 780gp (encounters) + 642gp (time) + 80gp (service fee) for everyone but Mordjn
Mordjn = 80gp (encounter) + 252gp (time) + 80gp (service fee)[/sblock]

[sblock=Notes]
Introduced Location: Land Owner's and Cultivators Guild -guildhall
Introduced NPC - Fallson (bueracrat)
Introduced NPC - Farmer Jezz (farmer)
Introduced Location: Remmy's Shop for Wanderers - general store
Introduced Location: Farmer Jezz's farm - farmstead
Introduced Location: Starlight Keep - dungeon
Introduced Persona: Baron Dermion - status: unknown location: unknown
[/sblock]

LINKS:
None yet.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 11, 2010)

Following Fallson out the landside door of the Dunn Wright the group doesn't have far to walk before reaching the offices of The Land Owners and Cultivator's Guild (know as the L.O.C.G.).

Fallon leads them to a two store building that looks like any other in Venza. It's stoned first floor topped by a white and brown second story made of wood, doesn't look like a guild house at all but more like a barn.

Walking through the double doors and into a narrow hallway the thin man nods to a few fellow memebers as he passes them. They in turn give Fallson a smile and the group a large frown. When he reaches the door to the back he enters without knocking and bids you all to find a spot to sit while he goes to a cabinet.

There are two chairs in the center of the room and two benches along the left and right walls.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 11, 2010)

Pari plants a javelin in the ground outside the Guildhall (well away from any entrances and a bit off the street to prevent any 'misunderstandings) and drops Tagaiwi's reins loosely over it. "Guard," he says, indicating the javelin.

[sblock=OOC]Tagaiwi's currently in a (small) amount of flux - I need to know if Animal Companions act on their "owner's" initiative. If so I'll be changing his feat away from Improved Initiative.

About to go ask the question in the Social Group, but if anyone knows an official rule regarding this I can go ahead and make the change.

EDIT: Went with Toughness rather than Improved Initiative.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 11, 2010)

Zelena follows along with the others. As Fallson enters the guildhouse she comments, _"I do hope that there is enough time to reach Mr. Jezz's farmstead before nightfall, when the beasties are to return. I am sure some amicable monetary arrangement cane be worked out, afterward."_

She ignores the frowns of those who think they are the groups betters.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 12, 2010)

Fury follows along into an area of the city that he is less familiar with.  As he goes he speaks to his companions.  "I'm Orlando Furioso, to those of you whom I haven't met before, but call me 'Fury'."

At the guildhouse he doesn't sit but remains standing near the door patiently (or not) waiting for the guildsman to address them.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 12, 2010)

GlassEye said:


> Fury follows along into an area of the city that he is less familiar with.  As he goes he speaks to his companions.  "I'm Orlando Furioso, to those of you whom I haven't met before, but call me 'Fury'."
> 
> At the guildhouse he doesn't sit but remains standing near the door patiently (or not) waiting for the guildsman to address them.




"Is Fury merely an diminutive from your surname, or have you earned that name somehow?" Mordjn asks.

"Mordjn." the tall and muscular man introduces himself as simply.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 12, 2010)

Pari looks up . . . and up . . . at Mordjn and grins impishly. "You, sir, are a large man.

I'm Pari, a priest of Kavan the Wanderer. Pleased to meet you both."


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 12, 2010)

She looks to those assembled and says, _"I have met most of you, but for those who may not have caught my name, Zelena Adu, I am a Priestess of Ral"_


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 12, 2010)

Tahn follows the others through the offices, his eyes rovering rapidly over the stacks of papers on desks. His hand twitches towards them, but he moves on too rapidly to be tempted. When they reach the office, he moves away from the crowd at the door and settles himself on one of the benches. "Tahn Staful, no one of consequence. I'm a fair hand with a short blade though. I'm quite curious to see one of these beasties up close."


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 12, 2010)

Fenris said:


> "Is Fury merely an diminutive from your surname, or have you earned that name somehow?" Mordjn asks.




Fury is quiet for a short bit after Mordjn's question.  "I earned it, after my father's death.  That was the past.  I was Orlando before then, and Fury after.  Maybe I'm ready for a new name, eh?

Oh, and pleased to meet you all."


----------



## Fenris (Aug 12, 2010)

GlassEye said:


> Fury is quiet for a short bit after Mordjn's question.  "I earned it, after my father's death.  That was the past.  I was Orlando before then, and Fury after.  Maybe I'm ready for a new name, eh?
> 
> Oh, and pleased to meet you all."




"Well, Fury or Orlando or whatever. You can be called whatever you like if you are handy with a blade. If you have earned it, then wear your name with pride and continue to be worthy of the name." says Mordjn simply.

Mordjn grins down at Pari. "That I am indeed master gnome"


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 14, 2010)

_*ah hrmp*_

The bureaucrat clears his throat as he takes several sheets of parchment and sets them on a small writing table. "And for those who do not know I am Fallson Hev, and this is Farmer Jezz." he says with a nod towards the portly little farmer.

"You have all shown interest in investigating the troubles plaguing Farmer Jezz's home and lands. And as compensation for this I can, right now, offer you the amount we were going to pay Guardsman Shieldheart. Two hundred marks gold to be split between the five of you, I can offer now without need to speak with my superiors."

He looks at the group and finishes with his eyes on Zelena. "This way we can hurry to the farm before the demons can attack again."

[sblock=Skill Challenge]
First thing in this adventure is to try and get as much gold out of this penny pincher as you can. 

Part 1: It really doesn't matter to me...

Fallson's starting attitude is indifferent (DC16) and you need to see if you can get it down. Improving his attitude will help with the next part of the challenge, and decreasing his attitude will hinder you.

Diplomacy checks:
Please chose one person to be the "Faceman" and two helper's to use aid another. Please roll your skill checks (no modifiers) and use the campaign - (LPF-KK) at IC. Then post up what your character says and I will give bonuses (or penalities) based on your posts. Those who aren't a part of the actual challenge should still post up whatever they wish. And they will be first to try Part 2. [/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] I know this wasn't a part of my orginal concept that was approved but I need to slow things down a little and this should help. And be fun. 

Note: Money names I don't think we should call them gold pieces or copper but something different.
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 14, 2010)

_"While I do have the call to my duties for the good Famer Jezz, I do suppose I would be remiss, if I did not consider the others who do not have motives such as myself. Mr. Hev, I am sure others like myself see you offer of 40 Crowns as reasonable, I am quite sure others may not. For now, I am sure we can all agree that it is a more than fair as a form of goodwill. While we are out risking ourselves, you might wish to talk with your superiors of fair compensation. Perhaps not all in coin. With such a representation of all the The Land Owners and Cultivator's Guild, they might have other goods that might satisfy others for their work." _Zelena says all diplomatic like.

((ooc: Zelena has a diplomacy of +6))

[sblock=OOC Coins] I once made names up for coins in a campaign of my own that you may use if you like. 
Copper Boars (Called Boars by the common folks) 
Silver Rams (called Rams)
Golden Crowns (Crowns) 
Dragons (which were the equivalent to platinum I usually had a gold piece with a semi-precious gem within it)​[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 14, 2010)

Nodding along with Zelena's words, Tahn speaks up as well. "Jobs such as these are rarely simple. If these are indeed otherworldly creatures, we may have to supply additional materials simply to banish them permanently." He holds up a hand and ticks off items "Alchemical silver, Holy Water, Cold Iron, Consecrations, Bindings. We might be able to rely on the generosity of local churches, but this is a job best not left up to chance. The last thing you need are stories of demons reaching more farmers. They would be focused more on watching their stocks than bringing in the wheat or" He looks pointedly at the clerk. " paying their dues to the local guild if they don't feel they are receiving adequate protection. It would be better to pay for a fully funded team than cut corners and risk failure."

OOC:
[SBLOCK]
Tahn has a +9 and will use Aid Another on whoever our faceman is. I'd say Zelena since she spoke up first.
Tahn Staful Diplomacy Check (1d20+9=21)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 18, 2010)

[sblock=bump]
I will be moving on coming tomorrow afternoon (EST) If no one else wishes to aid I will make the diplomacy check for Zelena aided by Tahn. Who btw would have made the check and by more than 5 increasing Fallson's attitude by two levels.

If someone else wishes to be the faceman post up and give me a roll and I will roll Zelena's aid another check. Either way we move on tomorrow  [/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 18, 2010)

(( With a +9, Than is more of the face than Zelena. But, since I started this, I will roll for the check. I was hoping that there might have been others who wanted to say something...))

Diplomacy 1d20+6=18


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 18, 2010)

Fury has a keen eye for the proceedings but he is more than happy to allow Tahn and Zelena do the bargaining.  He is well aware of his failings in the diplomatic arena and since he has taken a vague dislike to Master Hev, well, it's just best he doesn't involve himself in their bargaining.

Instead, he leans against the wall and absent-mindedly taps a little rhythm out on his rapier hilt with the nail of his index finger.  When he becomes aware of what he is doing he stops but when his attention flags his hand slips back towards his weaponry and he again taps out whatever rhythm occupies his subconscious.  He was never good at the waiting.

Finally, he sighs loudly, draws away from the wall to stand up straight and addresses Fallson Hev.  "The day is fading quickly, sir.  Even now these demons could be making their way towards Farmer Jezz' or some other's holdings.  It will take time to reach the mainland and still more to travel to the good farmer's lands.  I suggest you do what is necessary to expedite this process.  The damage these demons could do, to property and the Guild's reputation..."  He shakes his head.  "Our services would be much less costly than the alternative, to be sure."

[sblock=OOC]diplomacy check (1d20=14)[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Aug 18, 2010)

Mordjn leans against the wall with Fury. He had little skill with words. he could scare people sometimes, but Mordjn felt that that would be a bad idea for future employment. He looks down at Fury tapping and playing with his blade. Mordjn grunts in agreement, he too was eager to move, to fight. Standing here was tiresome. He stretches his muscular arms, raising them up and bending his fingers against the ceiling.

At Fury's words though Mordjn smiles. "Yeah imagine what would happen if many farmer lost their crops. Without those crops to sell here in town, well that would shake the faith in the Guild and threaten the stability of the whole town now wouldn't it." offers the large barbarian.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 18, 2010)

Pari stands quietly, listening to everything but saying nothing as he sizes up the abilities of his new acquaintances. _Some smooth talkers here, some folks that seem to know which end of a blade to point at the bad guys. I just hope we can tie this up quickly and get to the farmer's place._


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 18, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Well let's see no need for part 2 as you have successfully gotten Fallson from indifferent to helpful. Check = 18 +2 +2 = 22, 6 points above DC. Great work. [/sblock]

"Yes, yes you are all correct," Fallson says starting to write. "I think I can get you double the offer that was to be made to Guardsman Shieldheart, will that be enough." 

Still writing fervertly he adds, "I will see you are loaned out some horses to get you to the farm even quicker," he says taking a second sheet and dippping his pen again. After finishing he sprinkles some fine sand on the ink and picks up the paper to blow on it. 

"Here," he says to handing the parchment to Tahn. And then heads to a strong box pulling a key from the folds of his robe. Unlocking the retangular box Fallson pulls out a small sack (about the size of a man's head), causing what's in it to click as he moves to the desk.

"I can give you half of your payment now, and the rest when you return. Successful or not, but I hope for the former. Please come up here and sign this agreement and I will give you your forty marks gold."

{{Assuming everyone signs and moving on. }}

The paper you signed is a straight forward saying that you agree to look into the troubles plaguing the farmer's home. And the guild agrees to pay you the sum of 80 gold marks each, half already given out.

"You can stop at _'Remmy's Shop for Wanderers'_ it is across the road from the stables listed on that parchment." Fallson says smiling and pointing to the parchment in Tahn's hand. "I hope he has some of the things you need. Any questions?"

{{Can be answered in OOC moving on. }}

The group not sure if it got a great deal, but quite sure there is little time to haggle with the man leave for the stables with 40 gold marks in each of their pockets. Retrieveing the horses proves no trouble, and the shop was close, so picking up a few things the group believed they needed took very little time. Before anyone is truly aware they are mounted, about a mile from the city, and due to reach the farm about an hour before sunset.

[sblock=OOC] Sorry for the rush but I get the feeling some of you wish to jump right into this. And the skill challenge wasn't suppose to be part of the adventure. Just needed a reason to pay you so much. 

Please post up a little RP while on the trip, any questions you would have had for Fallson, and anything you want to get from the shop. Everything in the core book avaiable. And then maybe we will start Kobold bashing.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 18, 2010)

The gnomish woman thanks Fallson, and after getting directions to Farmer Jezz's farm, she makes her way to the stables and picks out a nice war pony (if available) or normal pony for the trip out.  She then makes her way out of town with the others.

_"If I might ask of you all. While we have introduced one another I am afraid I do not know what strengths that some of you might bring to battling these creatures?"_ she looks around to the others and starts herself, _"I am a priestess, wish some battle experience as well the divine magics granted by Ral."_


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 18, 2010)

Pari retrieves Tagaiwi and mounts up as the others - those without  horses - select their 'rides.'

"And I am a priest as well, though of an . . . earthier . . . sort than Zelena. I have some small skill in battle, and Tagaiwi can hold his own of course."


----------



## Fenris (Aug 18, 2010)

Songdragon said:


> The gnomish woman thanks Fallson, and after getting directions to Farmer Jezz's farm, she makes her way to the stables and picks out a nice war pony (if available) or normal pony for the trip out.  She then makes her way out of town with the others.
> 
> _"If I might ask of you all. While we have introduced one another I am afraid I do not know what strengths that some of you might bring to battling these creatures?"_ she looks around to the others and starts herself, _"I am a priestess, wish some battle experience as well the divine magics granted by Ral."_




Mordjn smiles down at the gnomish woman. "Well, my strength is rather evident I would suspect. It is as it is so to speak. I can pick up your little pony there if need be. But I am quite at home in the wilds and can track fairly well as well." replies the big barbarian matter of factly as he selects a large horse for himself.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 19, 2010)

She nods to Pari and looks tot he large cat she reaches out but then stops and looks at her gnomish companion, _"May I pet Tagaiwi?"_

She looks up to Mordjn with her own smile, _"Good to know. While you strength itself was evident, Your other skills in the wild were not. I am sure they will prove most useful, along with your strong sword arm."_


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 19, 2010)

Songdragon said:


> She nods to Pari and looks tot he large cat she reaches out but then stops and looks at her gnomish companion, _"May I pet Tagaiwi?"_




The gnome's eyes twinkle as he nods affirmatively.

"He's got a spot right about here . . ." Pari reaches out to scratch the massive tiger along his jawbone. Tagaiwi's purr sounds like the rumbling precursor of an earthquake as he pushes down on Pari's hand to increase the pressure of the petting.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 19, 2010)

Songdragon said:


> She looks up to Mordjn with her own smile, _"Good to know. While you strength itself was evident, Your other skills in the wild were not. I am sure they will prove most useful, along with your strong sword arm."_




"Or axe arm" says Mordjn with a wink to Zelena. Mordjn gets down on one knee, still a head taller than either gnome.

"May I say hello to Tagaiwi as well?" asks Mordjn looking the cat in the eye.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 19, 2010)

"You surely may! He loves it, though I warn you he'll be near impossible to live with after all of this attention. Already thinks he's king of the world!"


----------



## Fenris (Aug 19, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> "You surely may! He loves it, though I warn you he'll be near impossible to live with after all of this attention. Already thinks he's king of the world!"




"Well, I have a feeling old Tag and I will be side by side quite a bit won't you Tagi?" says Mordjn ruffling the jowls of the big cat.

"Besides, I am the only one bigger than him" smiles Mordjn.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 19, 2010)

Fury, unsure of the big cat, doesn't involve himself with petting the beast like most of the others instead preferring to keep his distance.  His horse picks up on his anxiousness and acts a bit skittish but Fury controls his mount fairly well for a common man born and raised in a city of islands.  He shrugs.  "I have some skill with a blade.  I can _do_ just about anything of a physical nature and have done some work with mechanical devices."  He shrugs again and gives a self-deprecating smile.  "I used to be able to weave a mean basket..."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 19, 2010)

Tahn accepts the document solemnly and looks it over. His eyes linger over the mans signature, as if tracing with his eyes how it is signed. He folds the paper and slips it into a pocket of his jacket, then turns and follows the others out.

On their way out of town, Tahn stops at the mouth of an alleyway and dismounts. Ducking down the narrow passage, he emerges a moment later carrying a large shield and two long sharpened poles. From the debris he brushes from their surfaces they may have been hidden amongst some refuse there. He straps them to the side of his horse before remounting and catching up with the rest of the group.

As they make their way towards the farmstead he listens quietly as the others discuss their strengths. He looks at the large cat the others are petting but refrains from petting it out of respect for a fellow predator. After the others have all spoken he says, "I've no great skill at arms nor am I a powerful sorcerer. I'll watch your back however and help where I can."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 20, 2010)

The group continues at a good pace, much to Farmer Jeez's discomfort, and reach the farmstead about a half an hour before dark. But that doesn't give the group as much time as they would like, as by the time they shelter the horses behind the house and get a look at the hacked up barn door twilight has set in and full dark is only minutes away.

All the farm animals are penned up in a small over crowed pen. It's low (3')stone wall keeps them boxed in, and they seem to dislike the arrangement from all the noise they are making. The barn is empty as Farmer Jeez has takin the remaining equipment into his home for safe-keeping.

The farmhouse is a typical two story building. Made totally of wood and having a thatched roof. The home houses the famer, his wife, and four children. When it gets dark the farmer's wife takes all the children up stairs and bolts themselves in the master bedroom.

"Well," Farmer Jeez sighs "this is my home. Do you believe you can defend it from those demons?"


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 20, 2010)

Fury pokes around outside the house and barn looking for any sign of supernatural marauders (not that he would know what to look for) and also for hiding places he might use.  He doesn't really find much but he nods his head and rubs his chin.  "Hmmm.  Likely so, Jezz, but I don't see any demon-sign.  How about you, Mordjn?"  He lifts his eyes to the rest of the gathered investigators.  "Anyone?"

[sblock=OOC]Perception: (1d20+4=8)[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Aug 20, 2010)

"I'll take a look around Fury, see what the ground can still tell us. Unless of course these demon things fly. Did they fly Farmer Jeex? In any case I am sure we can help, but I'd put those animal in the lower floor of the house tonight if I were you." suggests Mordjn as his shaggy heads goes back and forth over the ground looking for tell-tale signs.

[sblock=OOC]
Survival roll to find tracks
1d20+4=17 
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 20, 2010)

Pari joins Fury and Mordjn in their scout, confining his search to the perimeter of the farm, at the edge of the cleared area. Tagaiwi shadows his friend closely, but keeps himself in the undergrowth and trees.

[sblock=Rolls]Survival, KS: Nature (1d20+9=19, 1d20+7=19)[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
	
	



```
Level 0                Level 1
Detect Magic           Longstrider
Guidance               Produce Flame
Resistance
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 20, 2010)

As the others looks about the farmstead as darkness settles Zelena attempts to reassure Farmer Jeez,_ "We will do all we can. I will defend you and your family to my last breath. But, as they have not attacked you and yours just yet, I do not think it will come to that. We do all we can to protect the animals and what remains outside. You should go in this eve and get some sleep. I am sure you can use the rest after these last few days."
_
After the farmer goes into his home Zelena will join the others, the fading light not concerning her. She peers about for any sign of anything of interest. 
[sblock=OOC]Low Light Vision, Perception 1d20+5=10 

Spells: 
O-level: Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize.
1st level: Bless, Command, Longstrider (D)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 20, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] May I get spells for the day edited into the above posts please. Will update your findings tonight after work. [/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 20, 2010)

Tahn Staful meanders seemingly without purpose across the farm from one side to the other. His eyes are not on the ground, but rather on the buildings, fences, and the trees. His eyes alight on the barn roof and he rubs his chin thoughtfully. Slipping a length of silk rope from his pack he expertly unwinds it and knots it in a few places. To one end he ties a four barbed hook and starts to twirl it. Faster and faster it spins until he lets it fly, arching it up and over to the peak of the roof. It takes him a few tries but he finally manages to catch it and get it to support his weight. He takes his time climbing up the rope to the top of the roof. Upon reaching the peak he turns and pulls up the trailing rope behind him.

From his new vantage point he once more searches the area around him until he is satisfied. He hunches low, lying flat on the roof near the peak, but with the majority of his body stretched out on the side away from the forest. He lays his two javelins nearby and keeps the rope ready on the other side of him. He pulls his tricorn hat down low and turns up his wide collar until only his cold blue eyes are visible. 


OOC
[SBLOCK]
Tahn will take 20 on his stealth check to hide himself, for an 18 total. He has low light vision.

Spells:
Cure Light Wounds
Cure Light Wounds
Comprehend Languages

Bleed
Create Water
Stabilize
Read Magic
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 21, 2010)

The front of Farmer Jeez's little shed and the chicken coups all have numerous three toed and clawed foot prints. You would almost believe them to be from a big bird but for the few prints that show a heel with them. They all head into the woods to the west of the farmhouse and barn.

Following them with little trouble to the edge of the western woods (which is closer than the forest east and north of the buildings) it seems that these creatures started as a large group in the woods and then split into smaller groups. One set of prints leads from where the tools were kept the other from the coups. 

The tracks only continue a little ways into the forest before turning north. The beast probably ran to the closet part of the forest, after their raid on the farm. The sun goes further down and following the trail in the dark forest becomes a lot harder. 

[sblock=everyone but Tahn] light source low light let's you see in moonlight but the forest takes that out of the equation. Although you have gotten all you can from the tracks, the beasts came from the north or circled all around to the east staying in the forest. [/sblock]

[sblock=Tahn] Alright very creative now let's see what you do while up there.  oh btw look slike you have an extra zero lvl spell.

Tahn from his perch watches the others following the demons trial. So use to the whinning of the penned up animals after listening to them for half an hour he catches when there bleating and naying starts to sound more paniced than complaining. 

Looking over the edge of the barn into the pen he sees all the animals pushing towards the wall and corner closest to the barn. There isn't much room for them to move but they are trying hard, and Tahn sees why. Two small humaniod creatures with tails and dragon-like heads stand inside the pen while a few others clamour over the walls. They wield small spears and look to be wearing badly made leathers. It seems the Farmer's demons have arrived.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 21, 2010)

Fury stops and peers into the woods.  "I think that's about as far as we should go tonight.  Maybe we should go back, find places to hide and wait for our giant chicken-demons to show so we can follow them back to their lair and take out the whole filthy pack of 'em.  What do you think?"


----------



## Fenris (Aug 21, 2010)

GlassEye said:


> Fury stops and peers into the woods.  "I think that's about as far as we should go tonight.  Maybe we should go back, find places to hide and wait for our giant chicken-demons to show so we can follow them back to their lair and take out the whole filthy pack of 'em.  What do you think?"





"I wonder if they fry up good?" wonders Mordjn with a sly grin. "I am sure Tami will eat then raw" he laughs. "But yes, there is little more we can do in this light, let us go and set our ambush for these creatures."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 22, 2010)

Eyes narrowing, Tahn peers through the dim light at the creatures. _Hard to tell what they are. Time to see if they bleed though._ Rising from his spot flat on the roof he hefts one of his javelins. His form is nearly perfect as he pulls his arm back and hurls the weapon downward like a bolt of lightning from an angry god. His missile flies towards the next creature scrambling over the wall.

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Ahh, okay, forget read magic then. I'll adjust my wikia sheet. I forgot you only get 3 at first level.

Initiative (1d20=20)

Javelin Attack and Damage (1d20=18, 1d6+2=6)

Javelins have a range of 30', so it will get negatives past that. Hopefully height advantage will help compensate!
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2010)

[sblock=Mordjn&Fury] Now nearly an hour past dark your small group heads out of the woods and back towards the house and Tahn. A half moon is out this cloudless night but still you are thankful for the lights set up in windows of Farmer Jeez's home to help guide you back. [/sblock]

[sblock=Pari&Zelena] Nearly an hour past dusk and a half moon lights up the farm land as you and the others exit the forest, and head back towards the barn and farmhouse.

Looking at the barn you notices Tahn straddleing on the roof of it, something held in his hand. You watch as he makes a throwing motion down towards the animal pen!? Did he just throw a javelin at one of the sheep? or at... uh-oh! [/sblock]

[sblock=Tahn] Indeed these creatures bleed and the javelin proves it by striking one as it attempts to jump down in the animal pen. The force of the blow takes the creatures back over the wall to land out of sight on the otherside. The remaining creatures panic and start to find places to hide (mostly under or inbetween the animals of the pen). One of them that was climbing the wall stops and ducks back down behind it, not entering the pen. 

OOC: There are four in the pen and all have cover, and are about 40' away relatively.(-6) the fifth has total concealment as it hides on the other side of the wall. You are up first round one. [/sblock]

The animals in the pen suddenly start to cry out in a panic, and the noise brings Farmer Jeez to his doorway. "What's going on out there? Are the demons back?" he asks in a scared voice lantern in hand.

[sblock=OOC] No init for now everyone can go in the order they post till first round of combat with everyone in. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 24, 2010)

_"Hsssst. Heel, Tagaiwi."_ Pari sinks low and begins creeping toward the sheep pen, giving a hand signal along with his whispered command to Tagaiwi.

The tiger crouches and slinks along to the side - somewhat more silently than Pari, as his bloody great scythe keeps getting tangled in his cloak.

[sblock=Actions]Pari and Tagaiwi attempt to sneak up on the pen. Pari's not so quiet, but Tagaiwi's a bit better at hunting . . .

Handle Animal, Stealth (Pari), Stealth (Tagaiwi) (1d20+7=17, 1d20+5=11, 1d20+7=16)

HM, I'm not sure how far away we are from the pen.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 24, 2010)

The gnomish woman follows after the druid and the big kitty, sword at the ready, towards the pen.

[sblock=Action]
Stealth 1d20=3 Yes, be afraid of the clanking tin can walking towards you! 

For when we start... Initiative  1d20+2=11[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Aug 24, 2010)

Too often growing up had Mordjn heard the sound of animals in distress like that. As the gnomes creep stealthily forward, Mordjn casts subtely to the wind. Drawing his axe he races towards the sheep pen. His long legs carry him quickly over the farm. His battle cry is poised in his thoat awaiting the first sign of his opponents. A thought flashed through his mind, wondering if the red mist of battle would overtake him in this fight. He did not always enjoy it, for he forgot what he did, though he knew he would be a terror.

[sblock=Actions]
Moving like a freight train 
Depending on how far it is, either double move -80' or he'll flat out run. But he'll get near that sheep pen as fast as he can and he moves 40' 

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 24, 2010)

"Something's not..." begins Fury.  He trails off when Pari and Tagaiwi begin slinking away and Mordjn abruptly runs towards the house and pen like a charging bull.  "Leech-begotten son of..." curses Fury.  After a moment of hesitation he runs after the northerner though he isn't quite able to match the man's speed.  "A little _forewarning_ might be nice," he grumbles.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 25, 2010)

Tahn holds his other javelin ready but the demons have takin cover behind the animals. He hears the others approaching (especially the jingling of Zelena) and holds off another attack. 

Pari riding Tagaiwi and Mordjn both reach the low wall of the pen a little ahead of Zelena and Fury. But all they see is a "sea" of animals crying in panic, until. A little clawed foot appears and a tail. The demons are hiding insode the pen.

lXlalblcldlelflglhliljlklllmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwlxylzl1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l9l0l
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l lclclcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l lclclcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l lblblblblblblblbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ljl l l l l l l l l l l l l lblblblTlblblblbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl l l l lslsl l l l l l l lblblblblblblblbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l l l lslsl l l l l l l lblblblblblblblblwlwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l lZl l l lwlalalalklalwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l l l lFl l l lMlwlalalklalalwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lPlwlalalalalklwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lpl l lhlhlhlhlhlhl l l l l l l ltlwlalalklalalwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lql l lhlhlhlhlhlhl l l l l l l l lwlwlwlwlwlwlwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lrl l lhlhlhlhlhlhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lsl l lhlhlhlhlhlhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ltl l lhlhlhlhlhlhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lul l lhlhlhlhlhlhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lvl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

*KEY:*

l l = 5' square open 
lsl = shed
lhl = farmhouse
lbl = barn
lwl = stone wall 3' high
lcl = chicken coop

*Characters:*

lTl = Tahn
lZl = Zelena
lFl = Fury
lMl = Mordjn
lPl = Pari
ltl = Tagaiwi
lal = farm animal
lkl = kobold


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 25, 2010)

[sblock=It's forest like]
Sorry about the bad map I tried map tools but that is beyond me, and I still don't know how to put an image into a post like what IG does. But hopefully you all will figure this out.

Ok notes on the map. Pretty much open all around but inside the wall where the animals and kobolds are. I am using the wilderness rules for that area (Core pages 424-426). And to get into that area you need to get over the wall first.

*Climb Check-*
DC0 - for characters 3'-6" or taller
DC5 - for characters 3'-5" or smaller

*Acrobatics Check-*
Long Jump DC 10 (to clear the wall and land on the other side) +4 to your check if you are over 5' tall and use the wall to help you "vault over"
High Jump DC 12 you will land on your feet on top the wall

Inside the pen the squares with animals are considered "light undergrowth" meaning costs 2 squares to move into a square and provides concealment (20%). No running or charging (not sure about 5' steps yet checking). And also the kobolds will be ducking and hiding behind the animals as they fight giving them the "tree" bonus on page 425, i.e. +2 AC and +1 to Reflex saves. 

I'm looking forward to some great "wading through" the forest of cows, sheeps, and goats posts.  [/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
I have rolled init here and have posted the PC's in init order below. It's the top of the first full round of combat and Pari is up.


```
[U]Character           HP   AC   In Hand/Condition[/U]
Pari                 10   14    scythe/none
Tahn                  9   16    javelin&shield/none
Fury                 10   16    ??/none
Tagaiwi              17   14    na/none
Mordjn               15   15    axe/none
Zelena               10   20    l.sword&shield/none
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Notes]
At the wiki I noticed Tahn doesn't have his HP option listed. 
Added a little fluff to the map post. 5:00pm (EST)[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 26, 2010)

[sblock=Quick Questions]
I had Pari dismounted and he and Tagaiwi sneaking. I'm perfectly fine with the way you've got it in order to get them into the fight, though. Just let me know which way you want to go.
I changed Tagaiwi's feat choice from 'Improved Initiative' to 'Toughness' based on the SG Discussion about whether Animal Companions act on their owner's initiative. I'd thought we determined that they _do_ act with their owners, since their owners have to give them instruction.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 26, 2010)

[sblock=Answers]
1) I have you side by side figuring you rode to the barn dismounted and crouched to the stone wall. 
2) I gave Tagaiwi  an initative incase you set a ready action or something of that nature. As soon as you give a command that would need to be carried out right away he would then change, (basically thinking animal companions have set ready actions: wait for command from trainer). [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 26, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Gotcha. So I don't need to hold my action for Tagaiwi's initiative to give a command - as soon as I give one he'll use his 'ready action' and obey (or not, depending on my Handle Animal check)?[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 26, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Correct and if you "mishandle" him or not give a command he has an init to help defend himself. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 27, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]







			
				HolyMan said:
			
		

> Fury                 10   16    ??/none




I didn't say anything about Fury having drawn his weapon because I didn't know how long it would take him to get where he is going.  If it takes two move actions then he wouldn't have an action left to draw a weapon.  Just a little more detail from you (even a rough distance estimation) would help immensely when we have to describe our character actions.

Secondly, do you want us to only post in initiative order?  I assume you do (but I'm getting tired of waiting).[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 27, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Couldn't tell you a distance because I don't even know it. LOL but seeings as how we weren't in regular combat you could do whatever you wish beforehand. And I'll remembe next time Fury is searching a dark forest for things that might jump out at him his weapon will still be in it's sheath.

You may post in any order you wish but those ahead of you will get their actions off first. So perhaps keep your post general enough. "Fury walks up and attacks the closest enemy to him." That way if the closest at the time of posting is killed I will know he went on to the next one. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 27, 2010)

GlassEye said:


> [sblock=OOC]Secondly, do you want us to only post in initiative order?  I assume you do (but I'm getting tired of waiting).[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Sorry, GE - that's my bad. I couldn't post an action right away then totally forgot it was Pari's turn. It'll be this afternoon/evening before I can get his action up but I'll remember this time.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 27, 2010)

Fury continues his dash towards the sheep pen.  He vaults past Zelena and Mordjn to a free section of wall surprising even himself with a perfectly executed flip.  He lands, balances on the wall, weight on the balls of his feet with knees slightly bent, and is ready to move forward again in an instant.  "...son of a feathered fool..." mutters Fury.  He laughs, momentarily filled with the pure joy of movement, then draws his rapier.  Poised there, he waits for demon-spawn movement to draw his eye before making his next move.

[sblock=OOC][MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION]: I understand.  I've just had a bit more free time over the past day and I've found myself checking in here repeatedly looking for something to do which doesn't help my natural impatience (which I'm working on!).  It's all cool, especially now that I know I can post anyway.

[MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION]: Fury prefers to keep his hands free so that he is ready for anything that might arise.  Besides his mother always told him 'Don't run with scizzors, you'll poke your eye out.'  It applies double to objects that are bigger and pointier!

Fury's actions:
Move: move and jump.  Acrobatics (High Jump DC 12): (1d20+11=31)
Move: draw rapier.

EDIT: Acrobatics 31 means Fury could have vaulted _over_ Mordjn if he had had enough movement remaining. [/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 27, 2010)

Tahn grins grimly seeing the javelin take down the first of them. What ever they were, they did not seem to be supernatural if mundane weapons could take them down. He moves to the edge of the roof and drops his javelin to the ground. Gripping his rope in both hands he steps off the edge and starts to rappel down the side of the barn to the ground.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 28, 2010)

"Let's go, Tagaiwi - we've devils to kill."

Pari climbs swiftly over the low wall and begins making his way through the penned animals, keeping his eye's open for . . . whatever he's looking for.

Though he should be ready for battle, Tagaiwi balks unexpectedly at the wall and refuses to go over.

[sblock=OOC]Handle Animal, Climb, Dex Check (1d20+4=5, 1d20=17, 1d20+1=21)
Perception (1d20+9=28)

Dex Check was 'just in case it's needed.'[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 28, 2010)

The gnomish woman abandons her stealth and makes for the small wall before her. She attempts to (climb) over it with great ease, considering she is armored so. She stands among the farm animals within the pen looking for the small demons within._ "Come out foul beasts, we know you are in here!"_


((OOC _Double Move. Puts her about the 2nd farm animal I believe._ If she actually spots one of the lil guys, would she recognize them. She does have the hatred of reptilian humanoids? ))


----------



## Fenris (Aug 28, 2010)

Mordjn is able to almost step over the wall, and uses his long legs to shift his weight as he goes over the wall. He wades through the sheep, pushing them aside in their fear of the red demons. As he wades through the bleeting masses he suddely spots one of the demons hiding before him, trying to use a sheep as cover. Mordjn raises his axe and swings but the movement of sheep in the pen and trying to avoid them spoils his swing and he misses.

[sblock=Rolls]
Climb check
1d20+6=8 

Moving to column s, row n. Plenty of movement to do so 

Attack
1d20+5=9, 1d12+6=10 
Not couting

At least we should get cover from them as well. 
[/sblock]


OOC: As a suggestion HM, when you do your maps (and it looks great to me no problem) you should use letters on one side and numbers on the other so we can be more precise in where you want us.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 28, 2010)

lXlalblcldlelflglhliljlklllmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwlxylzl1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l9l0l
lAl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lBl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lCl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lDl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lEl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lFl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lGl l l l l l l l l l l l l l lclclcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lHl l l l l l l l l l l l l l lclclcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lIl l l l l l l l l l l l l lblblblblblblblbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lJl l l l l l l l l l l l l lblblblblblblblbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lKl l l l lslsl l l l l l l lblblblblblblblbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lLl l l l lslsl l l l l l l lblblblblblblblblwlwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lMl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lTlwlZlalklalalwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lNl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lFlalMlklalalwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lOl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lwlPlalalalklwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lPl l lhlhlhlhlhlhl l l l l l l l lwlalklalalalwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lQl l lhlhlhlhlhlhl l l l l l l l lwlwlwlwlwlwlwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lRl l lhlhlhlhlhlhl l l l l l l ltl l l l lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lSl l lhlhlhlhlhlhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lTl l lhlhlhlhlhlhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lUl l lhlhlhlhlhlhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lVl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lWl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

*KEY:*

l l = 5' square open 
lsl = shed
lhl = farmhouse
lbl = barn
lwl = stone wall 3' high
lcl = chicken coop

*Characters:*

lTl = Tahn
lZl = Zelena
lFl = Fury
lMl = Mordjn
lPl = Pari
ltl = Tagaiwi
lal = farm animal
lkl = kobold


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 28, 2010)

Pari scampers over the wall and lands in a sea of smelly animals on the other side, watching cautiously. Tahn climbs down his rope and ends on the other side of the pen, just as Fury leaps onto the wall with ease. As he looks in the pen a stone flies from the sea of dark, shadowy shapes and clips the rogue across the cheek.

Tagaiwi smells something strange and not noticing his masters command moves to the corner of the wall. Around the corner the tiger gives a low growl as it spots a demon sneaking towards the group. The creature steps back but then starts spinning it's sling quickly. Letting the stone fly the creature's aim is good hitting the big cat right between the eyes. The stone bounce off and lands at the Tagaiwi's paws, the great cat blinks and shakes it's head annoyed. Letting out a tremendous roar it starts to pounce...

Mordjn and Zelena both enter the pen. Mordjn as if the wall isn't there, but Zelena has to put her shield and weapon on top the wall. Then clamor over it and then retrieve her gear. None the less she is ready when two creatures go after Mordjn. They both miss horribly these are no seasoned warriors thinks Mordjn. Zelena gets a good look at one of the beast and knows excatly what it is.

Pari stands ready so when a demon rushes to attack him he dodges nimbly out of the way. The creature hisses in fustration and Pari notices it has alot of little sharp teeth. 

[sblock=Combat]

```
[U]Character           HP   AC   In Hand/Condition[/U]
Pari                 10   14    scythe/none
Tahn                  9   16    javelin&shield/none
Fury                  [COLOR=orange]9[/COLOR]   16    rapier&dagger/none
Tagaiwi              [COLOR=orange]16[/COLOR]   14    na/none
Mordjn               15   15    axe/none
Zelena               10   20    l.sword&shield/none
kobold                4   15    spear or sling/none
```
 [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 29, 2010)

Fury feels the sting of stone and reaches up to swipe the back of his hand across the blaze of fire on his cheek.  He sees the smear of blood on his hand and feels the tightening jangle in his chest that heralds the coming of the sort of action that earned him the name of 'Fury'.  He grins a madman's grin and dashes forward, quick-stepping across the backs of sheep and howling like a banshee.  "Aaiii-ai-ai-aaiii!"  Pushing off from the back of the last sheep he leaps for the far wall.  Touching down he whirls and stares down at the kobold below him.

[sblock=OOC]
Move 1: (1/2 speed) from Nq-->Os-->Ot.
Acrobatics (Balance, DC ?): (1d20+11=14)
Provokes two AoO, AC 12. 
If damage taken: Acrobatics (avoid fall) (1d20+11=30).
If damage taken (take two): Acrobatics (avoid fall) (1d20+11=26)
Move 2: Leap! Ot-->Ow.
Acrobatics (Jump, DC 17?) (1d20+11=18)
Avoid AoO: Acrobatics (avoid AoO DC 10) (1d20+11=14)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2010)

[sblock=Note to self] Do not give anymore damage to Fury.  

Not even going to worry about the Balance or AoO as that was to great a move to respond to. So going to let it happen. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 29, 2010)

[sblock]I think I just found a key element of Fury's personality:

In another culture Fury might have become a berserker.  Once he feels that 'jangle' which could occur at any moment during combat or confrontation his regard for his personal safety plummets and he becomes keenly focused on positioning and attack.  This leads him to try stunts that he wouldn't if he stopped to give it some thought.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 30, 2010)

Pari has trouble getting to the little beastie around the milling sheep; he plants his feet and draws back his scythe, but one of the brainless coat-racks jostles him just as he swings, and the whistling blade goes wide of the mark.

Outside the wall, Tagaiwi's not hampered at all. His ears go back flat against his head and his roar fills the night air as he charges (1d20+4=19) the little hissing reptile that stung him. His great maw opens wide and he latches on to the wretch's torso; the sound of crunching bones (1d6+1=5) sounds clearly in the silence following his roar.

[sblock=Actions]Pari: Swing and a miss.

Tagaiwi: Charge and bite.

Tagaiwi's AC is 12 until his next action.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Aug 30, 2010)

GlassEye said:


> [sblock]I think I just found a key element of Fury's personality:
> 
> In another culture Fury might have become a berserker.  Once he feels that 'jangle' which could occur at any moment during combat or confrontation his regard for his personal safety plummets and he becomes keenly focused on positioning and attack.  This leads him to try stunts that he wouldn't if he stopped to give it some thought.[/sblock]




OOC: Which is why Fury and Mordjn get along so well.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 30, 2010)

Mordjn smiles as the little demon dogs close at him. Their weak attacks only made him more bold. With a shout in his native Aenidian tongue, Mordjn swings his axe above his head and brings it down is a great, sweeping arc. The huge blade swings with tremendous momentum.

[sblock=Actions]
Attack kobold in tM
1d20+5=19, 1d12+6=7 
Cleave attack onto kobold in tN
1d20+5=23, 1d12+6=12 

yeah baby!
Should hit even with cover, unless they get lucky 
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 30, 2010)

Tahn moves forward carefully with his shield up and javelin at the ready. His eyes search the ground around the wall, looking for the body of the demon he had struck. Growing frustrated, he readies himself to leap over the wall and seek out one of the live ones.

[SBLOCK]
Tahn is looking for a body, live or dead, to use his "Lore Keeper" ability on. If he touches one he gains information about the creature as if he had made a DC19 knowledge check in the relevant skill. Strengths, weaknesses, but for now he just wants to be able to name them and decide if they are native or extraplanar beings...

So if he can reach a dead body within 30', he'll touch it. Otherwise he will move down 3 spaces, then right two into the pen and try to make a melee touch attack against the critter at "P Across S Down" which should be just in his reach.
Lore Keeper Melee Touch Attack (1d20+2=16)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 30, 2010)

The gnomish woman watches Mordjn carve up two of the small demons with two vicious strikes of his axe. If either is still standing to the blows she moves forward to finish them off... otherwise continues to the one near the eastern wall and strikes out at it with her longblade 1d20+1=14 (15 since they are reptilian) (not sure that is enough... but if it is... 1d6=4 dmg)


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 31, 2010)

lXlalblcldlelflglhliljlklllmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwlxylzl1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l9l0l
lAl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lBl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lCl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lDl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lEl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lFl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lGl l l l l l l l l l l l l l lclclcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lHl l l l l l l l l l l l l l lclclcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lIl l l l l l l l l l l l l lblblblblblblblbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lJl l l l l l l l l l l l l lblblblblblblblbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lKl l l l lslsl l l l l l l lblblblblblblblbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lLl l l l lslsl l l l l l l lblblblblblblblblwlwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lMl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lwlalalalalalwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lNl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lwlalMlalZlalwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lOl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lwlPlalalalklFlxl l l l l l l l l l l l l
lPl l lhlhlhlhlhlhl l l l l l l l lwlTlklalalalwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lQl l lhlhlhlhlhlhl l l l l l l l lwlwlwlwlwlwlwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lRl l lhlhlhlhlhlhl l l l l l l l l l l ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lSl l lhlhlhlhlhlhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lTl l lhlhlhlhlhlhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lUl l lhlhlhlhlhlhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lVl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lWl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

*KEY:*

l l = 5' square open 
lsl = shed
lhl = farmhouse
lbl = barn
lwl = stone wall 3' high
lcl = chicken coop

*Characters:*

lTl = Tahn
lZl = Zelena
lFl = Fury
lMl = Mordjn
lPl = Pari
ltl = Tagaiwi
lal = farm animal
lkl = kobold
lxl = kobold killed by javelin


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 31, 2010)

The animals move and cry out as the combat errupts about them. Bards who could witness this daring battle would sing of it with words like, audacious-daring (Fury), bold-confidence (Mordjn), dauntless-bravery(Tahn), and even the gnomes would be described as "lionhearted", as they to try and stop these demons.

Fury's move astounds the creature that had first attacked him so much so it misses with a wide swipe of it's spear. When Zelena wades over to it, sword at the ready, she gives a swing that she has to stop short. A goat in the pen moved right in her path and had she continued it would have been that poor creature's head to roll instead of the evil kobolds. (tree bonus ) 

Mordjn makes short work of these feeble reptilians as Pari has more trouble almost up to his neck in a sea of sheep. Tahn lands beside the gnome and instantly reaches for the kobold in front of the two companions. He simply touches the creatures forearm and is suddenly alot more aware of these creatures. The koblold shakes of the touch and tries to spear the half-elf, but Tahn picks off the attack with his shield easily.

Tagaiwi makes short work of his "opponent", shaking the thing by the neck like a dead rat, before dropping it to the ground.


[sblock=OOC]
Seems I switched the kobolds AC, HP in the stats  fixed, and added "tree bonus". [/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]

```
[U]Character           HP   AC   In Hand/Condition[/U]
Pari                 10   14    scythe/none
Tahn                  9   16    javelin&shield/none
Fury                  [COLOR=orange]9[/COLOR]   16    rapier&dagger/none
Tagaiwi              [COLOR=orange]16[/COLOR]   [COLOR=orange]12[/COLOR]    na/none
Mordjn               15   15    axe/none
Zelena               10   20    l.sword&shield/none
kobold                4   [COLOR=royalblue]17[/COLOR]    spear or sling/none
```
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Notes]* I am having a SLA debate in my WotBS campaign so I hope I rule this right here.* 

```
[U]Lore Keeper:[/U] (Sp) - You can touch a creature to learn about its abilities and
                            weakness. With a successful touch attack, you gain
                            information as if you made the appropriate Knowledge 
                            skill check with a result equal to 15 + your cleric 
                            level + your Wisdom modifier. No Use Limit - Check 
                            Result as if rolling a 19 in appropriate knowledge 
                            skill.
```
 
1) Is a touch attack from a spell-like ability so follows the rules on pg. 185 Touch Spells in Combat (i.e. no AoO, is a free action, hold the charge)
2) It is a standard action to use the ability. That does not provoke an AoO, needs no components, can not be used to counterspell, can be negated or dispelled... and now the contention-

Spell-like abilities _can_ or_ can not_ be countered? Which doesn't apply here but page 221 says on thing and 554 says another. And don't even get me started about a persons ability to use SLA's while paralyzed, 

*INFO gained from Lore Keeper:*

a) These creatures are kobolds and usually found in underground dwellings or very dark forest.
b) They have darkvision.
c) And light sensitivety, meaning in the day the only place you will probably find them is underground. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 31, 2010)

Pari watches in awe as Fury steps across the sheeps' backs as easily as if he were skipping across a rock filled stream. Then he sees that two of the creatures have his new friend flanked.

A sharp whistle splits the air as he catches his companion's attention; once the big cat is attending he points at Fury. "Tagaiwi . . . _mantanggol_!"

The nature priest then turns his attention back to the monster in front of him. He swings his scythe with a little more care this time and connects with the foe, but is again jostled by the thrice damned stupid sheep and his blow is feeble.

Tagaiwi does his best to heed his friend's request, scrambling pell-mell toward the kobold remaining outside the wall. But the young tiger is over eager; claws extend but fail to find purchase in the loose soil and his back legs come out from under him as he rounds the corner. Flustered, his teeth fail to find purchase this time.

[sblock=Actions]Handle Animal (1d20+5=21): Command Tagaiwi to defend Fury.
(HM, Tagaiwi is size M but occupies a 10' space).

Attack Kobold (Ps): To Hit (1d20+1=17) for Damage (1d6=1)

Tagaiwi moves to (Px) and attacks kobold (Ox) - swing and a miss.[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 31, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=Notes]* I am having a SLA debate in my WotBS campaign so I hope I rule this right here.*
> 
> ```
> [U]Lore Keeper:[/U] (Sp) - You can touch a creature to learn about its abilities and
> ...



OOC
[SBLOCK]
That might be something worth posting on the Paizo board that they might edit in if they ever revise the books. 
My take on it is this: If there is no outward indicator of what the spell-like ability is, how do you dispel it? With counterspell you have to be able to determine what the spell is as it is being cast and use the same spell to counter it. However, it is subject to dispel magic, so if you were countering with a dispel magic spell I would say yes it would counter it without you having to know what it is. 

The last sentence on pg 554 says "Spell-like abilities can be dispelled and counterspelled as normal." which makes me think the author was thinking of dispel magic at the time. 

House Rule
If you were encountering the same creature over and over and knew it was going to use the same SLA, then I would allow my players to use a spell as a counter spell because they know what is coming. Otherwise I would stick with page 221 ruling. 
[/SBLOCK]



Tahn grins in triumph as the stolen knowledge fills his mind. The creatures are now known to him, and he knows how to kill them. He calls out over the din of bawling animals, "They're not demons! They're kobolds! They hate the light." and with that he turns to deal with the nearest creature. "I think I'll take this one alive..." he mutters to himself as he tosses his javelin onto the stone wall and draws a weighted length of black cloth. He swings the sap hard at the beasts head. A satisfying *thwop* sound comes from the meeting of padded metal and melon.

OOC:
Tahn Sap Attack and Non-Lethal Damage (1d20+2=20, 1d6+2=8)


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 31, 2010)

Tahn's voice barely penetrates Fury's intense focus.  When it does Fury looks towards the enigmatic man and blinks as if in a daze.  He nods to himself and smiles.  "Kobolds?  They'll die then."  Trying to get a clean strike at the kobold Fury steps southward, still on the wall.  At just the right moment he lunges forward and the blade of his rapier easily pierces the kobold's shoulder and through the heart.  The beastie falls and Fury wrenches his blade from its body.

[sblock=Actions]Standard: Attack with rapier Rapier attack: (1d20+2=21). Possible crit!
Confirmation: Crit Confirmation: (1d20+2=13). Not a critical.
Damage: 3 pts. Damage: (1d6+2=3)

EDIT: I realized I made an error in judgement by not moving for flanking.  If you allow it, HM, then I would like to modify my action to take a 5 foot step before my attack.  This would give me flanking and sneak attack damage of SA damage: (1d6=5)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 31, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] I will allow it you could have edited your post and said you moved and then told me you forgot to add the +2 bonus to your attack, so for being honest sure go ahead. Please edit your post, Oh and you would have also gotten a +1 to hit from being "on higher ground" btw

That kills all the kobolds but one, (which is unconsious) the "X" spot is an already dead kobold just trying to give SelcSilverhand an ideal of where it was. So combat is over you have dead kobolds, frightened animals, a prisoner, and sheep dung all over your boots  LOL (Except for Fury & Tagaiwi' paws).

Experience = 600xp divided by 5 players = 120xp each [/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 31, 2010)

As the battle finishes the gnomish lass sheathes her blade and climbs out of the pen. Looking down at herself she makes a face, but not before she takes the time and calls forth her gnomish ability... As she weaves her cantrip the dirt, grime, and other forms of mess seem to vanish. She looks to the others and smiles, and will move to each of them and touch them and they too become clean once again. _"I hope that helps you all out, a wee bit._" And she laughs a gnomish laugh and then back at the captive. _"Time for some answers I think!" _She casts create water to have enough to splash over the creatures face but now drown him.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 1, 2010)

Mordjn grins as the gnome cleans him up. "Neat trick, I don't mind the sheep smell too much  but much obliged" says Mordjn.

As Zelena goes to wake up the kobold, Mordjn pauses her, "Let me help here" he says as he applies a boot to the throat of the kobold so when it wakes it cannot run away.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 1, 2010)

Pari nods his thanks to Zelena, and his ready grin answers hers in response to her Gnomish quip.

He breathes deeply, enjoying the smell fo nature at its finest . . .


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 1, 2010)

Tahn leans against the stone wall of the pen and slips the weighted sack back onto his belt out of sight beneath his cloak. He smiles gratefully at Zelena as her magics remove the worst of the muck coating his feet and legs. "Quite refreshing, I thank you." Unslinging his shield, he puts his javelin through the straps and sets it nearby. Thus relaxed, he listens with quiet amusement in while the others prepare their interrogation.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 1, 2010)

Fury obsessively wipes the blood from his blade before resheathing it.  Then he squats down next to the kobold corpse that lies outside the pen and examines it.  He's _heard_ of the little beasties but has never encountered one before.  He pokes it, rolls it over and checks to see if it has any possessions beyond the weapon that it was using.  He removes the javelin from its body and hands it back to Tahn.  "Nice shot.  You say these things are kobolds?  What do you know about them?  Should we expect a bunch more of them?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 2, 2010)

Tahn thanks Fury for the returned weapon, the first throw having completely slipped his mind in all the excitement. "Aye, they're like lizards, cold blooded reptiles that live below ground. They like to say they're descended from dragons, but I've never seen the resemblance. Speak the same language as dragons too. They're cowardly, but get enough around you and they'll swarm you down. I can't say for sure, but I'd bet these scraps are gathering for a larger colony."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 2, 2010)

_*ack! ack!*_

The kobold coughes out the water he recieved from his rude awakening. He brings his clawed fingers up to Mordjn's boot and makes a feeble attempt to remove it from his chest. Still struggling it shouts in draconic -

_{{Ethoss ve! Ethoss ve!}}_ 

[sblock=Draconic] 
_Ethoss ve!_ = Release me! [/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] 
Fury finds nothing of interest on the body outside the wall. Question is do any of you remove the bodies from the pen? [/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Sep 2, 2010)

Mordjn snarls down at the kobold, "Maybe I should just step on him hard."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 2, 2010)

_{{Answer our questions.}}_


----------



## Fenris (Sep 2, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> _{{Answer our questions.}}_




OOC: Well hell here I was trying to get the damn thing to speak common, and you can speak draconic!

Mordjn turns to Pari in surprise as the hissing noises come from his mouth too. "You understand this, this, thing?"


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 2, 2010)

_{{Loreat pothoc terunt!}}_

[sblock=OOC]
Please copy that into the Draconic translator  

NO {{ or }} please[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 2, 2010)

Pari grins insouciantly up at the big man. "I'm a man of hidden talents! Ask what you will . . . I'll translate." He turns his smile on the kobold as the creature speaks. "But you might need to step just a _little_ harder to get an honest answer."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 2, 2010)

_{{Loreat! Loreat!}}_ It hisses at everyone. Trying in vain to remove Mordjn's boot.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 2, 2010)

Fury watches the interrogation for a bit.  Since he doesn't know draconic, if that's what the thing is speaking, he doesn't really understand what's going on except the thing clearly doesn't like Mordjn's boot on his neck.  Then again, who would?  

Sure that if they find out anything useful they'll tell him Fury scans the farmyard; as much as he can see in the moonlit night anyway.  The sheep in the pen still seem a little restless and Fury stares into the darker shadow.  He figures the animals are not likely to settle down with dead creatures in their pen and so he hops the wall and shoves his way through the distressed animals to collect the corpses and dump them outside the pen with the one Tahn killed.  As he does so he'll check them to see if they have collected any interesting tidbits.

The work for some reason reminds him of a sad song he heard from a halfling, _'The Fair Fields of Anhuac'_, or something like that though he has the vague sense he's misremembering the title, and he hums the melody as he works.  The kobold's distress seems an oddly fitting background to the melancholy tune.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 2, 2010)

Tahn rubs his chin as he listens to the opening banter back and forth between the prisoner and Fury. He understands the prisoner as well but lets the large man have his way. He begins listing off some ideas to get straight answers from the beast. He mutters them aloud for the benefit of those awaiting translations. "Reptiles, hmmm, lets see... we could shine bright lights in its eyes. Expose it to extremes of hot and cold. Force it to drink milk... though I don't know how to milk any of those beasts behind us. Pluck its scales one by one. Insult true dragons to enrage it." Tahn trails off, lost in thought as he tries to dredge up more ideas on how to deal with a recalcitrant reptile.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 2, 2010)

"He would prefer that we simply perish. Or possibly he would rather perish than speak to us. It's difficult to tell which he means."


----------



## Fenris (Sep 2, 2010)

"Eh, heat would only make it faster, and the cold put it to sleep, at leats until it froze to death. I can oblige it on it's later request as well. The other option is to let it go. Then we could follow it back to colony as Tahn suspects. if we do that I would suggest in the morning, so it moves slower and we can follow the tracks better. And maybe cutting him a bit. the blood will help with tracking." offers the tall northerner.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 3, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] This is akways where pbp slows down LOL. Options -
Intimidate DC 10 (friendly for 1d6 x 10 minutes) 
Perform DC ?? to make it believe it escaped (maybe you can use Bluff), with people able to aid another in this.
But I haven't seen any questions asked yet? And the translator said unintelligent gnome (gnome = terunt - I like that ) guess there is no draconic word for stupid since dragons aren't stupid LOL [/sblock]

Fury's search takes little time as a few odd things stick out from the usual "savage" appearance of these creatures. 

One of the spears has half of a pair of sheep shears as it's "head", another kobold had a hatchet that was surely made by an able craftsman. And lastly is a roll of parchment torn here and there, but showing a picture of a dragon breathing fire on a stone cube, there is a little writing on it but it is hard to make out in the pale light.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 3, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, Pari's definitely not a 'face' characters (not with a 9 Charisma). That's why he's been translating but not doing the questioning.

Aid Another (1d20-1=13) for Diplomacy or Intimidate, whichever the questioner tries.

(Diplomacy is the new 'Gather Information.')[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 3, 2010)

The small gnome listens to all and looks down at the kobold prisoner and with her hands on her hips she says, _"Come now you, you must know this is bad for you? Personally knowing what you and your kin are capable of, I would rather kill you and be done with it. But by Ral, I am better than that. If you help us, perhaps we can help you. Is your freedom worth anything to you?"_ She looks to Pari and motions for him to translate, if the kobold does not show any signs of answering.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 3, 2010)

_{{"Confn jaka wux, wux zklaen vucot nomeno ui tisvelk ihk wux? Svabol wux vur douta kin re di, si ornla ysik svent wux vur qe authot mrith coi. Shar ini ral, si mi desta loupon batobot. Sjek wux letoclo udoka, nomagqe yth shilta letoclo wux. Ui douta xihuuli tivol ekess wux?"}}_


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 3, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Fury's search takes little time as a few odd things stick out from the usual "savage" appearance of these creatures.
> 
> One of the spears has half of a pair of sheep shears as it's "head", another kobold had a hatchet that was surely made by an able craftsman. And lastly is a roll of parchment torn here and there, but showing a picture of a dragon breathing fire on a stone cube, there is a little writing on it but it is hard to make out in the pale light.




Fury laughs at the cobbled together shears-spear and holds it up for inspection by the rest of the group.  "Ha-har, take a look..."  He breaks off when he sees everyone else is involved in the questioning and it isn't important anyway.  "Never mind."

He holds the hatchet in his hand and flips it to test its balance but it's too small to be comfortable and he lays it on the wall next to the homemade spear.

The parchment, now that might be useful.  He squints at the image and the lettering trying to make it out.  Or even to tell whether it might be in some language besides common.  Fury assumes it is in the kobold jibber-jabber so he approaches Pari who is clearly skilled in Jabbering and might be able to see in the cursed dim light to make out the writing.  He waves the parchment so the kobold can see that he has it.  "What do you make of this?"


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 3, 2010)

The kobold just rant's harder about the "terunts" dying. It gives up trying to remove Mordjn's boot and just lays there breathing hard.

[sblock=Page]
Anyone with low-light vision looking at the page will notice the following:

[sblock=low-light]
The few words are in common and read "when finally finished...." then below that "not even dragon breath will....". In the picture you notice tiny windows and a door on the "stone cube". The page looks torn like the kobolds wanted the picture of the dragon and didn't care about what was writin.[/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=Diplomacy]
Not good even with the aid added Zelena only got a  9 . [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 4, 2010)

Pari explains to those not gifted with low-light vision what's on the page.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 5, 2010)

Tahn sighs and crouches down next to the feebly struggling kobold. He carefully inspects his perfect fingernails while he speaks in draconic. "{{coi ui.. unfortunate batobot wux geou ti cooperate. yth geou tepoha ekess move shafaer ekess lyrik means. sjek wux geou ti letoclo udoka lae vi petisse, yth geou filki tepoha ekess shartleg wux sari vi plythu pink molik. wux vucot svanoa yth xurwk pink moliki tir ti wux? yth feed astahi milk. hak astahii grow svern sari turalisj pink moliki hefoc ve, hefoc astahi. mobi ui|ulph lots di kwiip milk shio zahae udoka, batobot ui|ulph svabol tawuraic bensvelkilti wux vucot, wer kwiip stuff. coi ui|ulph vi zi halkiva process. douta ternocki wielg ekik irral, shar astahii tir ti grow spical. douta othi re wer next ekess gethrisj, astahii itrewic turalisj vur blunt svabolen ui desta ihk vulshir milk vur soneir vegetables svabolen wux geou qe tirir vi lot di. ghent batobot douta ehaism swells svern halkvri douta visk ui gethrisja vur wux tepoha vi teik ehaism hefoc hesini. vur hak mobi ui|ulph... algbo, batobot geou qe vi lakinae ihk later, tenpiswo si mi still ukrisir svadrav yth really jalla itrewic started. jalla ti clax kiri drong, vi selgtarn di klewkini really. si ornla|dah yenta ini sun-up. 
si geou tepoha creolna draw creol milk de wer nearest teat.}}"

He turns and speaks to the others, "Would one of you be so kind to fetch the farmer to milk a goat for us, or do it yourselves if you know how. Our friend here is thirsty...."

OOC:
[SBLOCK]
Not sure what this counts as, but the skill check is the same for either
Bluff or Intimidate vs Kobold (1d20+2=18)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 7, 2010)

Fury shrugs and goes off to fulfill Tahn's request.  He knocks on the door of the farmer's house.  When he gets a response he'll say, "Do you have any milk?  We've captured one of the kobold-demons and Tahn says milk is hazardous to them somehow."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 7, 2010)

The kobolds eyes widen in shock as it hear's what is in store for it. With one last struggke to get free it starts to panic, when it sees Fury going to fetch milk to turn it into a pink skin it cries out.

"No, no. I help!" it says in broken common. "Just no kill me, no curse me," it whines.

[sblock=OOC] Will take it as an intimidation based on what Tahn said he was going to do. Same as saying you would peel the skin of someone or break a finger. So this guy is in Friendly stats for a little while any questions? [/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 8, 2010)

Zelena nods her thanks to Tahn, and looks at the more compliant kobold, _"Where have you and your friends come from? Why are you taking things from this farm?"_


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2010)

"We searchers for the outpost." the kobold says proudly. "Soon we be enough to take over these woods for ourselves. We strongest here we take what we want. You wish to make friends with us?" The kobold starts talking fast and nervously.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 8, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> "We searchers for the outpost." the kobold says proudly. "Soon we be enough to take over these woods for ourselves. We strongest here we take what we want. You wish to make friends with us?" The kobold starts talking fast and nervously.




"Friends do not take from friends. And the people who live here are our friends. Nor do I think your claim to be strongest is very valid" says Mordjn applying a subtle amount more of pressure with his boot. "But if you really want friendship, we will speak with your chieftain, perhaps negotiate some sort of pact "


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 10, 2010)

Tahn smiles at the creatures sudden cooperation though the smile doesn't seem to touch his hard eyes. "What can you tell us about the outpost? What is its purpose and where does it lie? What sort of supplies do you need for it? Merely weapons and food, or tools as well?"


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 10, 2010)

"No *ugh* chief there, but others," the kobold says as Mordjn puts pressure on it's chest. It grabs at his ankle but he has little strength left. 

Stopping as Tahn address it when the half-elf finishs it says, "Plenty to do, but have all tools from here. We out hunting. You never find, hidden from all. And I no allowed to take you there."


[sblock=OOC] Let's see do we want to speed this along? He won't lead you no matter what and by the intimidation rules he would probably become hostile after it wears off and you wouldn;t have reached the outpost so he would lead you away actually. So best bet is to backtrack the group that just came to the farm, or set him free and follow him. [/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Sep 11, 2010)

OOC: Alright so what do we think? Track the group back or follow this guy back? If we track the main group back what do we do with him?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 11, 2010)

"This one's of no further use, and if we leave him alive he'll just return to his tribe and be back to his old mischief. I say we kill him and backtrack this group to their lair."


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 11, 2010)

Fury returns just in time to hear the kobold's last comment in Common.  "I agree with Pari.  If we let him go he'll run back to his lair and warn them we're on our way.  I do find it interesting that he says they have no chief at their lair."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 11, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] I am off to work don;t do anything drastic till Zelena can pipe in you guys are all N, and CN. But Zelena is CG so might have an issue with you killing it out right. But I'm thinking maybe giving it a chance with a little one on one combat. If Songdragon doesn't have anything to offer differently by tonight when I get back from work, I'll suggest it. [/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 11, 2010)

OOC
[SBLOCK]
I agree that he shouldn't get to go back and warn them we're on the way. I think we should be able to track the group, especially since they've made several trips here over the matter of a few days. 

Tahn wouldn't care if we put him out of his misery, fought hand to hand, or fed him to the cat. He'd suggest one of his smaller companions to make the fight fair if we go the one on one route. Perhaps the farmer wants to weigh in since he suffered from their raids, or maybe he will want to do it himself which absolves the group of any morally questionable decisions.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 11, 2010)

The gnomish woman looks to her kinsman... _"I am not about to murder any beast, especially a helpless one. Tie it up well and we should be able to track them back to this outpost. When we have seen to this outpost he can be given a chance. Perhaps he will make a better choice for his future, if allowed. Never the less, we have more important matters to tend before his fate becomes final. Are we departing now, or resting?"_

The gnome looks to the kobold, _"I suggest you behave or they,"_ motions to the others, [_COLOR="silver"]"will kill you."[/COLOR]_

((ooc: Sorry all. Guess I should read the previous posts a little better. And yeah... murder = bad for Zelena anyhow. ))


----------



## Fenris (Sep 11, 2010)

OOC: No sweat SD, I wasn't kean on killing him either (Mordjn however......)
But maybe we ought to tie him up and take him with us? If he got lose it might cause some problems for the farmer. And if we gag him he won't give us away. Mordjn can carry him without a problem. 

And he may prove useful.

If only as a projectile


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 11, 2010)

Pari turns to Zelena and speaks in Sylvan: "I'd suggest you make arrangements for it to 'escape' while we're tying him up. He'll run straight back to the tribe and we can follow him there. If you agree with this plan, laugh as though I've told you a joke about the creature."


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 13, 2010)

The female gnome considers for a moment and then eyes the kobold before cracking a smile and let out a laugh. She pats Pari on the shoulder, _"I like it."_


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 14, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Nice plan. Now do you wait till morning or do you go looking tonight for the outpost? [/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Sep 14, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] I am good to go now if you all wish. racking may be a bit tougher. But I don't think we are too banged up nor did we use many spells.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 14, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Now works for me as well.[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 14, 2010)

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Now is fine for Tahn, he can see at night. We should tell the farmer we are leaving to track down more of them. He can save the bodies to present to the city official to show our handiwork.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 14, 2010)

The small woman removes some rope from her pack and nods to Mordjn to remove his foot, _"Come along, or there will be trouble from the large fellow here." _

She then moves the kobold just off from the others and starts to bind the kobold, or at least pretends too, she whispers, _"Run, before the others notice."_ She gives the kobold a slight push in the direction of his freedom. _"Hurry."_









*OOC:*


Good to go.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 15, 2010)

The kobold's eyes grow wide in surprise before narrowing in suspicion. It looks over towards the others and as it eyes up Mordjn, it looks down at the warrior's large boots. Bring a clawed hand up to it's still sore chest it whisper's, "I go." and then charges towards the forest as fast as possible.

Everyone watches the creature take finto the woods and can hear it crashing through the brush till it gets far ahead. After nothing can be heard for about ten minutes as a group you decide it is time to follow him to this outpost.

[sblock=OOC] Post up your travels as you wish, giving me a marching order as you do. Once everyone posts up I will move forward, figuring you all are ready. BTW: In most of my games I will not be using the dice roller but for this as it is a fun and short game it is ok to use it if you wish. [/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 15, 2010)

Tahn shrugs and turns to walk over to the farmers house. He advises him of the situation. He tells him that the creatures were not demons but rather kobolds. They were creating a warren somewhere nearby and need to be rooted out before they become a bigger nuisance. 

Returning to the others, he retrieves his two javelins and fits one into a holder on his back and carries the other with his shield. He falls into line near the rear of the party.

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Tahn will take either the last position, or second to last if someone else really wants it.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Fenris (Sep 16, 2010)

Songdragon said:


> The small woman removes some rope from her pack and nods to Mordjn to remove his foot, _"Come along, or there will be trouble from the large fellow here." _
> 
> She then moves the kobold just off from the others and starts to bind the kobold, or at least pretends too, she whispers, _"Run, before the others notice."_ She gives the kobold a slight push in the direction of his freedom. _"Hurry."_
> 
> ...













*OOC:*


I had figured we would tie him up, and "accidentally leave the ropes too lose so he wouldn't be as suspicious.......... But hey it's done and we follow.







"Pari, why don;t you and I take point here since we have the most woodcraft. Fury you have good eyes too, you ought to keep an eye on our back in case those beats try to sneak up on us." suggests Mordjn.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 16, 2010)

"Sounds good to me. Tagaiwi, heel."

[sblock=OOC]Let's light this candle![/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Sep 16, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> "Sounds good to me. Tagaiwi, heel."
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Let's light this candle![/sblock]












*OOC:*


Wouldn't the candle give us away as we try to sneak up on the kobolds?


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 16, 2010)

Fury nods.  "Can do, Mordjn."  He waits until the groups starts off to take his place at the tail end of the line.


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 16, 2010)

Zelena answers, _"Wherever you need me."_

She then looks to Pari and asks, _"Is Tagaiwi able to track the kobold by scent? If so, perhaps he can move slightly ahead of the rest of us. I am sure he is more stealthy then some of us."_

[sblock=ooc]







*OOC:*


"You no take candle!"





[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 16, 2010)

The little Druid gives his tiger a frustrated glance and looks embarrassed. "Oh, he's perfectly capable . . . when he wants to. I've not yet beat it through his thick skull that he should track things for _me_."

Pari gives the cat an affectionate rub under the chin to take the sting from his words.

[sblock=OOC]Haven't trained him on that particular trick yet . . .  And Pari's Handle Animal score is only 3 so he can't get the requisite 25 to Push Tagaiwi to do it.  Planning on fixing the Handle Animal thing next level![/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 17, 2010)

The tracking is almost to easy for the group as they head deeper into the forest. Whenever they loose the kobold's trail heading back to this compound, they find the trail of the group that had come from it to attack the farm.

It tales only a little over an hour and the group comes to something rather signifigant. They exit the forest into a hilly area that seems to strecth for miles. The moonlight shows a path going off but after following it for a ways the group determines that the kobolds didn't use this path.

So it is somewhere here in this hilly country, somewhere close is where this outpost must lay.

[sblock=OOC] Going to further update tommorrow. Get you to the entrance and all but I forget what is the baronies that lay southeast of Venza. I forget their name but you are on what could be called the extreme border to those lands. Whether your characters know this or not is up to you. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 17, 2010)

Spreading out in small groups it doesn't take to long to find the entrance to the kobold's outpost. 

A long ravine made up between two hills has the tell-tale signs of someone traveling about. Besides tracks their is pieces of old leather straps that were disregarded, the remains of a small fire in an alcove, and other signs of activity. The ravine on one end tappers up to join the hills but on the other side it ends in what looks like a flat wall. 

Stonework can be seen under cracked plaster and an opening is plainly the only way in. But the strangest things are, it looks like the hills around the arrea have buried the "wall" and whatever is on the otherside of the entrance. A quick search and the party finds no other stonework showing anywhere. And the entrance stands about three feet from the ground and looks like an upside down arched window. After carefully looking around the entrance the group finds out that that is excatly what it is.

They stand before the entrance ready to enter Kobold's Keep.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 17, 2010)

"Well, that's rather odd," says Fury.  "Like a keep tossed over on its head, perhaps.  Well, I don't trust those little buggers.  How 'bout I take a little closer look before we go trouping inside?  I'll need a bit of light, if you please."

Fury cautiously moves closer.  He doesn't know what to expect but he's going to check out the entrance before they step through.

OOC: Oops.  Accidentally added a second Disable Device roll while checking out how the new dice roller works.  Please, disregard one of them (or both, if they aren't needed).  Wish I could stick those rolls in an sblock...


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 18, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] and why did you even roll a disable you think that perception would have found anything LOL. Remember the DM rolls perceptions to locate traps. To save time you could roll your disables so if you do find anything I can just post through. And soon the die roller should either auto sblock or not be so big, Morrus says he is working on it. 

So to update, no locate, with a roll of eight.  [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 18, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]







HolyMan said:


> and why did you even roll a disable you think that perception would have found anything LOL. Remember the DM rolls perceptions to locate traps. To save time you could roll your disables so if you do find anything I can just post through. And soon the die roller should either auto sblock or not be so big, Morrus says he is working on it.
> 
> So to update, no locate, with a roll of eight.



I make my all my rolls at the same time (I didn't even see the perception roll before making the disable device roll) because it's quicker than making a roll then waiting for you to tell me that I need to make another and then making the second roll.  What could possibly take three days is condensed down to the time it takes for me to make one post.  That's why.  I did the same thing with my attacks and damages earlier in the thread.

If you want to roll my passive perception checks that's fine.  I figured I'd roll the active check.  If you want to roll those, too, I'm ok with that.[/sblock]
Fury shrugs.  "Well, I don't see anything."  He steps back from the upside-down window.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 19, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Just need for you to tell me you are looking for traps and if your not taking 10 or what not, then I will roll it. That way you don't know if you might have missed anything or not. Do go ahead and roll a disable whenever you want to search an area or item. That will save time. 

OK then whose is first in?  [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 19, 2010)

Fury isn't one for waiting and when no one immediately steps up he shrugs and slips through the inverted window paying careful attention to his footing since the ceiling-cum-floor may very well fall away into some sort of dome or vaulted ceiling.  Err...floor.


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 19, 2010)

The gnome follows Fury into the structure, _"This should be, interesting."_


----------



## Fenris (Sep 19, 2010)

Mordjn stands by the window to help the gnomes into the window since it stands taller than them. Mordjn looks a little skeptically at the window, wondering how he will get his large frame through it. Mordjn waits to make sure everyone gets in before he too climbs through.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 20, 2010)

Pari steps lightly into the brace offered by Mordjn and vaults through the window. "Thanks," he whispers on his way through. Tagaiwi leaps through gracefully, landing on the other side without a sound.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 20, 2010)

Tahn eyes the entrance dubiously. He's not sure he likes the idea of crawling into a warren filled with kobolds, but it is better than sitting out here and killing them one at a time as they pop up like moles. 

He takes a moment to stow his javelin to his back with the first one, expecting close fighting underground. He reaches behind his back under his cloak and withdraws a long, pointed punching dagger. 

Properly armed, he climbs through the opening, following the others.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 20, 2010)

Fury's caution is well placed as there is about a three foot drop to the floor. 

Standing in the room he steps aside for the others to join him. It would almost be pitch black except for a reddish-orange wavier light coming from a "doorway?" to his right, the remains of the door lying broken about the room. The room is full of scattered debir which looks to have once been furniture but is now just smashed peices of wood and rotted cloth in a pile across the room from the window. 

[sblock=OOC] Ok a few things so I know we are all on the same page. 

1. Yes this place is upside down. So that means the "doorway?" is actually an archway about four feet from the ground. That touches the once floor now ceiling. 

2. The walls, floor, and ceilings of this place are strange on the inside. The little bit of light (more on that later) seem to let you see sparkles in the stone work. And the inside walls are as smooth as glass and has no cracks, chips or anything like that. You can try to break it if you wish but the hardness is off the scale. 

3. The light: best way to describe it is like seeing light from a small campfire or torch in the hallway beyond the "doorway?" ,but the source must be down the hall because it is dim and shadowy.

4. The room probably once a guest room is 25' x 25' if the window is south than the "doorway?" is to the east.

5. Looking out into the hallway you can't see around the corner till you "hop up" to the doorjam and move to the edge. It is about three feet deep. But looking across you see another archway with a door actually still where it is suppose to be (although upside down), and slightly ajar.

You all are up, what next? [/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 22, 2010)

The gnomish woman takes the offered help and peers down and moves to get down to the other side in a gentle fashion._ "Such an odd place," _Zelena says in a whisper.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 22, 2010)

[sblock=HolyMan]
Sorry we don't have an OOC thread so I posted this here:
Just a note to let you know I will be gone and without internet access from September 23rd to October 3rd. Please feel free to NPC Mordjn during that time.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 22, 2010)

Fury will poke around in the debris while waiting for everyone to gather in this first room.  Finally, when everyone seems ready he'll hop up into the next door and begin helping everyone over.  "How do those little buggers maneuver in this place with the doors like this?"  He shakes his head then drops down the other side advancing to the next door.  He'll look at it cautiously and then through the crack to see what's on the other side.  If it is devoid of hostile life he'll slowly open it and continue into the next space.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 23, 2010)

Kobold's Keep

l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lbl l lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lFl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lPlMlZl lDl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lTl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lRl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lAl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lVl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lIl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lNl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lEl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

Key

l l = elevation zero
l l = elevation 3'-4'
l l = elevation 40'50'
l l = walls
l l = unexplored or unseeable from current location



*Characters:*

lTl = Tahn
lZl = Zelena
lFl = Fury
lMl = Mordjn
lPl = Pari
ltl = Tagaiwi
lbl = firebug


[sblock=OOC] Ok let me help with my terrible map making skills. From the outside you all went down into the ravine some 40'-50' feet deep. The window was in a hill before you and you climbed up into it reaching the first room that mostly everyone is in now. Fury is in the doorway leading to a hall a door D on the otherside. Need to know first person he helps over and I will describe what you see looking down the hall. [/sblock]

[sblock=EDIT] Something I keep meaning to add. The floor and walls are a little slippery due to their smoothness. Which in game terms means if you want to charge or run you need to make an Acrobatics check DC 20 or fall prone. And most climb DC will be elevated because of this. Just thought you should know. Won't be as easy as fighting in a sheep pen. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 23, 2010)

Fury drops down from his location in the doorway into the next room.  He'll peer around and take a few steps to his left towards where the room bends around and out of sight.  However, he'll wait for the rest to start coming through before he advances any further on his own.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 24, 2010)

Fury tries to stick to the shadows as much as possible in the dim light, and as he nears the corner of the "hallway" he spots three cocakroach like bugs crawling in the cross section in front of him. They are each easily a foot to two feet long and have glowing sacs about their heads and bodies which is causing the weird light.

[sblock=OOC]Will update everyone's postions in the above map posts and add the fire bugs. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 24, 2010)

[sblock=situation] 
Fury has scouted ahead and is not seen yet by the bugs.

Mordjn has just help Zelena over the doorjam and is about to assist Pari.

PC's found a few small things of value in the rubble but I don't know what yet.  [/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 26, 2010)

As the gnome touches down on the other side she peers about the entrance way in the waning light with her low light vision as she takes out her blade and shield, expecting trouble.  (( Perception 1d20+5=24 ))


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 26, 2010)

Fury turns to whisper back towards the group.  "We got huge beetles of some sort down here."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 29, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Everyone heard Fury's warning please post an action and INIT. And feel free to use the dice roller as I now have it streamlined. If you haven't yet here's how:

Instructions for 'Streamlining' the Dice Roller

1. Click the 'Settings' link toward the top left. 
2. Click the 'Edit Options' link in the left sidebar. 
3. Scroll down to 'Thread Display Options.' 
4. Click the 'Streamlined' radio button under 'Dice Roller Display.'

the above was -
writin' by Mowgli
copy/pasted by HolyMan  [/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 30, 2010)

Zelena raises up her blade and shield and moves forward to defend her companions. She will attack and approaching beastie and advance with any other ally.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 30, 2010)

Pari and Tagaiwi move in cautiously, heeding Fury's warning.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 30, 2010)

Fury creeps a bit closer to the beetles.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 30, 2010)

Tahn stays near the rear, allowing the others to move up to engage the beetles. He watches behind them, sure that they can take a few bugs while he covers the rear.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 2, 2010)

Fury creeps closer almost within striking range, but the beetles seem oblivious as they move in small circles searching about the floor. 

[sblock=Combat]

Posted in INIT order everyone is in move then attack range. Fury is actually 5' away, so a 5' step and full attack possible. Starting another round so Fury is up.


```
[U]Character           HP   AC   In Hand/Condition[/U]
Fury                  [COLOR=lime]9 [/COLOR]  16    rapier&dagger/none
Tahn                  9   16    javelin&shield/none
Pari                 10   14    scythe/none
Tagaiwi              17   14    na/none
Zelena               10   20    l.sword&shield/none
Mordjn               15   15    axe/none
beetle1               4   12    na/none
beetle2               4   12    na/none
beetle3               4   12    na/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 3, 2010)

Fury takes a step forward and lunges at the nearest beetle.  His rapier punctures the beetle's shell with a <pop> and he wrenches it out to prepare for his next attack.

[sblock=OOC]Fury doesn't actually have his dagger in hand (and isn't two-weapon fighting).  He keeps one hand free for reasons only he can fathom.  If he were to two-weapon fight he would use his sickle.  The dagger is his concession to needing a missile weapon.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 3, 2010)

Pari moves in and swings his scythe in a great arc, scoring a glancing blow on one of the beetles.

Tagaiwi charges forward and makes a prodigious leap, landing on a beetle and joyfully batting it from paw to paw, grabbing it with front feet and batting it with back paws before tossing it up to his mouth. His great teeth snap in a near miss.

[sblock=Actions]Pari moves and attacks (rolls below).
Tagaiwi _Pounces_: To Hit (Claw/Claw/Bite) (1d20+2=21, 1d20+2=17, 1d20+2=13) for Damage (1d4+1=4, 1d4+1=2, 1d4+1=4, 1d4+1=5, 1d6+1=5).

Sorry, the dice roller was way too much work for Tagaiwi's attacks - entering each of them (dice and bonus in different spots), then saving, then rolling . . .  In the area of multiple attacks IC does work way better for me.

Also, in the absence of a map I assumed Tagaiwi had a clear run at the beetles.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 3, 2010)

[sblock=Mowgli]In order for a creature to use rake he must already be grappling his target prior to the round he uses the rake.  It's not just extra attacks.  I think you're confusing it with rend.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 3, 2010)

[sblock=GlassEye]Nope, no confusion. From the Pathfinder Bestiary, pg. 302:

_*Pounce (Ex)* When a creature with this special attack makes a charge, it can make a full attack (including rake attacks if the creature also has the rake ability).
Format: Pounce; Location: Special Attacks._[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 3, 2010)

[sblock=Mowgli]Big cat animal companions don't gain _Pounce_ until 7th level. (Core Rulebook pg. 54).[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 3, 2010)

[sblock=GlassEye]Ah . . . strike another one up to my character generator.  I'm off to edit my post and then to the LoneWolf forums to report the bug![/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 5, 2010)

Tahn can't help but listen to the grisly sounds of crunching carapace and squirting ichor but he tries to keep focused on the other doorways. His keen eyes and ears pierce the gloom and strain to pick up distant sounds.


OOC
[SBLOCK]
I'd like to make a perception check and ready an action vs sight. I think that's a move and standard action respectively, though I couldn't locate the text I was looking for in the book. Anyway, if I can only do one and not both I'll just make my perception and announce if I hear/see anything.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 5, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] You may ready a standard action, move action, swift action, or free action. Readying itself is a standard action regardless of what action you ready.(All on pg. 203 CORE). And searching/looking around is a move action so you are ok with number of actions taken.

Going to advance the round tonight so Songdragon and Fenris have a few hours to get an action in. Only one more character can fit into the combat anyway and there is only one bettle left andd it has taken 1hp of damage. [/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 6, 2010)

The gnome moves in and joins the others in whack a beetle... Her small long sword swings...  (( To Hit 1d20+1=19 for 1d6=5 damage ))


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 6, 2010)

*Combat Over*

lxlAlBlClDlElFlGlHlIlJlKlLlMlNlOlPlQlRlSlTlUlVlWlXlYlZl1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l9l0l
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l ltltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lPlFl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ljl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lMl lDl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lTl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lql l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lrl l l l l l l l l l l l l lRl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l lAl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l lVl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l lIl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lvl l l l l l l l l l l l l lNl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l lEl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

Key

l l = elevation zero
l l = elevation 3'-4'
l l = elevation 40'50'
l l = walls
l l = unexplored or unseeable from current location
l l l
l l l = circular stairwell (10' x 10')



*Characters:*

lTl = Tahn
lZl = Zelena
lFl = Fury
lMl = Mordjn
lPl = Pari
ltltl = Tagaiwi


[sblock=OOC] Ok let me help with my terrible map making skills. From the outside you all went down into the ravine some 40'-50' feet deep. The window was in a hill before you and you climbed up into it reaching the first room.[/sblock]

[sblock=EDIT] Something I keep meaning to add. The floor and walls are a little slippery due to their smoothness. Which in game terms means if you want to charge or run you need to make an Acrobatics check DC 20 or fall prone. And most climb DC will be elevated because of this. Just thought you should know. Won't be as easy as fighting in a sheep pen. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 6, 2010)

The group is swift to deal with the potential threat the bettles might have posed. When Mordjn jumps down careful not to slip on the smooth surface he sees that all the bugs have been smashed so he asks quietly if Tahn sees anything through the door immediatly to their east. Tahn whispers back that he doesn't see a thing the door not being open enough.

Fury easily ran one bettle through and nearly fell over as Tagaiwi rushed by him to get to another. And then Pari follows suit nearly tripping him the opposite way as he moves around to get at the bettle with his huge weapon. Zelena takes the direct route and although the corner of the wall is a little in the way it isn't enough to stop her from running the last bettle through and getting some of the glowing "gunk" on her sword.

Holding the sword up and about to wipe it off Pari stops her, the sword cast a little light about the hallway not unlike a torch. Looking around the group sees a few more doors and an inverted circular staircase. 

Could there be an upper level to this place?

[sblock=OOC] Let's see "looking around" you all will notice. 

1) There are no doors at areas f,P -f,s/f,T - or g,X. Just open archways above the floor.
2) Perception DC0 shows more orangish-red light coming from the area beyond f,S/f,T but nothing noticable looking over the lip of the doorjam except a very large room.
3) Oh and the items of value you found back in room#1 = small jewerly coffer (made of brass and silver inlay) and an ivory comb with a small green gem set in it.

Where to next? [/sblock]

[sblock=Edit] Nov,8 2010: 
Editing in XP to this post to create a link for page 1

XP: 405xp divided by 4 players = 101XP each 
Note: Fenris's last post Sept 23rd in this game, before above combat [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 6, 2010)

"Never dressed an insect before.  Think you could cut out one of those glowing glands without splattering it all over the place?"  He grins his challenge at Pari before peering about the room.  "So, three archways, a stair, and a door."  He'll poke around in this room to see if the beetles might have collected any shinies.  His brows knit as he notices the dim light from the archway just past Tagaiwi.  He cautiously moves around the big cat and pulls himself slowly into the archway to sneak a peek into the next room.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 6, 2010)

Pari looks dubiously from the beetles to Fury and back again. He shrugs nonchalantly and draws a dagger, setting to work to excise a glowing gland from one of the beetles that's not oozing too much already.

Tagaiwi stalks over and hangs a heavy head over the Pari's shoulder, almost knocking the little gnome over in his curiosity.

[sblock=OOC]Not sure if there's an applicable skill . . . if so I'll let you roll it to save time, HM.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 6, 2010)

With a now gooey sword that is aglow Zelena looks about... look at the stairway with some interest. _"We should probably loo about this floor... or is it ceiling? Before going up." _


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 8, 2010)

lxlAlBlClDlElFlGlHlIlJlKlLlMlNlOlPlQlRlSlTlUlVlWlXlYlZl1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l9l0l
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lbl lBl l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lFl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l ltltlPlMl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lTl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ljl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lDl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lql l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lrl l l l l l l l l l l l l lRl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l lAl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l lVl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l lIl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lvl l l l l l l l l l l l l lNl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l lEl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

Key

l l = elevation zero
l l = elevation 3'-4'
l l = elevation 40'50'
l l = walls
l l = unexplored or unseeable from current location
l l l
l l l = circular stairwell (10' x 10') 


*Characters:*

lTl = Tahn
lZl = Zelena
lFl = Fury
lMl = Mordjn
lPl = Pari
ltltl = Tagaiwi
lbl = bettle
lBl = bigger bettle



[sblock=special rules] The floor and walls are a little slippery due to their smoothness. Which in game terms means if you want to charge or run you need to make an Acrobatics check DC 20 or fall prone. And most climb DC will be elevated because of this. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 8, 2010)

[sblock=What Fury sees]

The large chamber was probably once the master suite to this strange home. Two windows in the north wall have dirt spilling out from them and a large fireplace on the ceiling of the north wall also looks choked with dirt. Ruined furniture is scattered about the corners of the room.

The center of the room is dominated by a large mound of dirt and debris. Scurring about the mound is more bettles, three look the same as the ones from the hallway, but the forth is a little larger and has a few more glowing glands. 

Their red glands give off enough light for Fury to notice the glint of gold coming from a few items half buried in the dirt like nest. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 8, 2010)

Fury slips back to the group and fills them in on what he sees in the next room...


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 9, 2010)

Nods Fury as he returns and lets the group know what is a head, _"Very tempting, but the kobolds are our primary concern. We can always loot later."_


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 9, 2010)

"True..." says Fury.  "But you never know; maybe the kobolds have trained them as guards or something."  He shrugs.  "Besides, we dispatched the last ones pretty easily..."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 9, 2010)

"And I don't like leaving anything behind that might complicate a retreat. If by chance the Kobolds are numerous enough to send us packing I'd like a clear shot at the door no matter from which direction we're coming."


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 9, 2010)

The gnome shrugs her shoulders and lifts the glowing blade... _"Alright then... let us be about this then."_


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 12, 2010)

"All right!"  Fury rubs his hands together in anticipation and grins.  "Mordjn?  You ready?"  Hardly waiting for an answer Fury pulls himself up into the doorway again and says, "Let's do this, then."

Though it's hard to tell exactly, Fury will try to wait until the beetles are occupied in whatever beetley tasks that beetles do before he drops down into the room.  He has his rapier in one hand and the glowing gland in the other as he moves towards one of the beetles.

Edit: First roll is initiative
Edit2: Neglected to determine Fury's location.  He'll move to cT and attack the beetle at bU.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 12, 2010)

Pari scrambles over the low threshold a heartbeat behind Fury, scythe at the ready. Tagaiwi leaps nimbly over as well, eager to enter the fray.

Closing the distance quickly both attack with reckless abandon, but only Tagaiwi scores a telling blow.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 12, 2010)

Tahn follows the others inside as they rush forward. Being nearly evenly matched, he realizes that he cannot sit this one out.

Vaulting the lip of the doorway, he moves towards the nearest beetle that has not yet been engaged. With punching dagger in hand he darts in to find a chink in its carapace. 

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Moving to "e" "V" and attacking on a diagonal. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 13, 2010)

[sblock=bump] For Songdragon and Fenris. I will advance the round by 12am EST tonight, please at least roll me an init even if you don't follow the "ichor" hungry (can't say blood hungry LOL) group. 

btw Mowgli - need a Handle Animal roll from you please. Just add it to the rolls for init and attacks I'll see it when I update thanks. [/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 13, 2010)

((Apologies... I was playing with the new Warcraft patch yesterday, meant to post last night ))

Zelena brings up the rear following the others... but seems to have some trouble getting over the 3ft barrier through the upside down doorway... _"Dammit... whomever flipped this place needs some talking too!"_

Initiative 1d20+2=6
Climb 1d20-6=-2


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 14, 2010)

EDITING

lxlAlBlClDlElFlGlHlIlJlKlLlMlNlOlPlQlRlSlTlUlVlWlXlYlZl1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l9l0l
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lFlPlBl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l ltltl l lbl l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lTl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lMl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ljl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lDl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lql l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lrl l l l l l l l l l l l l lRl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l lAl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l lVl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l lIl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lvl l l l l l l l l l l l l lNl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l lEl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

Key

l l = elevation zero
l l = elevation 3'-4'
l l = elevation 40'50'
l l = walls
l l = unexplored or unseeable from current location
l l l
l l l = circular stairwell (10' x 10') 


*Characters:*

lTl = Tahn
lZl = Zelena
lFl = Fury
lMl = Mordjn
lPl = Pari
ltltl = Tagaiwi
lbl = bettle
lBl = bigger bettle



[sblock=special rules] The floor and walls are a little slippery due to their smoothness. Which in game terms means if you want to charge or run you need to make an Acrobatics check DC 20 or fall prone. And most climb DC will be elevated because of this. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Fury starts for a bettle as Tahn passes him by and attacks, hitting the creature but not taking it out only staggering it. The large bettle moves to the top of the small mound of dirt clattering it's mandibles as it does. The little bettles scatter away, one grabs Fury by the leg as it starts to move by. Screamimg in pain the rogue is not prepared for the bright flash of light that the bigger bettle flashes at the warriors. Spots form in front of the rogue's eyes making seeing his attacker a little harder.

Pari and Tagaiwi come into the room just after the bright light but it still doesn't help the gnomes attack one bit. Tagaiwi sends a large paw down on the bettle hit by Tahn squashing it's forehead causing the tiger's paws to get the glowing stuff on it.

Zelena can't get a leg up on the ledge but Mordjn vaults up and leaning down he extends his arm. 

"Need a hand." he says with a grin.


[sblock=Combat]
Posted in init order and it is top of the second round 



```
[U]Character           HP   AC   In Hand/Condition[/U]
Tahn                  9   16    punchingD&shield/none
Fury                  [COLOR=yellow]5   [/COLOR]16    rapier/dazzled (3/3)
beetle1               4   12    na/none
beetle2              [COLOR=red]-5[/COLOR]   12    na/dying
bettle3               4   12    na/none
Bbeetle               4   12    na/none
Zelena               10   20    l.sword&shield/none
Pari                 10   14    scythe/none
Tagaiwi              17   14    na/none 
Mordjn               15   15    axe/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 14, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Ok alot went on there but I think everyone can figure it out. Sondragon your character can get aided in your next climb and auto pass ending up at "e-S" by exspending a move action.The yellow above is the area of effect for the flash just need to know if the other bugs were caught. PAri and Tagaiwi were not there yet. BTW: Tahn's Fort save is off at the wiki. Should be +3 total. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 14, 2010)

Pari adjusts his position slightly to divide the large beetle's attentions and takes another swing. This time he connects, a weak blow but damaging nevertheless. "Take him, Tagaiwi!" . . . and the cat does just that, slapping at the thing a couple of times before his mighty jaws clamp down with a crunch.

[sblock=Actions]Move: 5' Step to (bV)
Standard: Attack large Beetle (forgot my flanking bonus but it didn't make a difference on any of the rolls)
Handle Animal: Tagaiwi attacks large Beetle.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 14, 2010)

Fury blinks his eyes rapidly in a vain attempt to clear the floating gold spots that hamper his vision after the larger beetle's flash attack.  And his leg, where the smaller beetle tore into his skin and muscle, throbs like someone is pounding on it with a mallet.  He growls wordlessly and somehow it focuses him and lets him act through the pain.  Again he stabs at the beetle with his rapier and feels a flash of vindictive satisfaction when the narrow blade punctures the creature's carapace and it dies in a splash of ichor and twitching legs.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 15, 2010)

Tahn steps over the gory mess of beetle in front of him. He grimaces at the sight of some of the ichor that splashed all over his duster and boots. He takes his time approaching the other smaller beetle, sizing up his opponent and seeking an opening before striking.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 15, 2010)

Tahn moves catiously and sizes up the bug before stabbing down on it with his punching dagger. The creatures head and mandibles come up but can't reach the half-elf's arm, the bettle shutters as it finally dies the dagger still buried deep in it.

Fury's thin blade punctures the carpace of the bettle that bit him easily. The dead creature lies at his feet still glowing.

(waiting for Songdragon Zelena is up.)

[sblock=OOC] IC must be down because I keep getting "Address not valid" messages from the links. But I think Pari and Tagaiwi can do more than 4 points damage together to take out the Bbettle. 

Songdragon you go before Pari but will have only a move or standard action left. You can pass action and just end up in the room if you wish. I believe this combat is over. [/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]



```
[U]Character           HP   AC   In Hand/Condition[/U]
Tahn                  9   16    punchingD&shield/none
Fury                  [COLOR=yellow]5   [/COLOR]16    rapier/dazzled (3/3)
beetle1              [COLOR=red]-2[/COLOR]   12    na/dying
beetle2              [COLOR=red]-5[/COLOR]   12    na/dying
bettle3              [COLOR=red]-1[/COLOR]   12    na/dying
Bbeetle               [COLOR=lime]?[/COLOR]   12    na/none
Zelena               10   20    l.sword&shield/none
Pari                 10   14    scythe/none
Tagaiwi              17   14    na/none 
Mordjn               15   15    axe/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 15, 2010)

Fury rubs at his eyes until the spots fade away and he can see normally again.  He pokes at the mangled mass that is his leg and grimaces as he tears away the torn bits of his breeches.  He binds up his wound.  "Well, that wasn't as easily handled as I would have hoped."  His eyes glitter even in the dim light and he begins looking around for and collecting bits of treasure.


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 16, 2010)

Zelena accepts the help up with a nod of thanks and moves in to try and provide some help for others of the party .

(Double move, to help flank if possible. Will take an AoO if needed)


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 18, 2010)

[sblock=Combat is Over] Nice job everyone. Question should I pm Fenris and see if he wishes to continue. And what should we do XP wise about those who have RL issues pop up and slow down or force them to drop?

I will assume that you search the room pretty throughly  But as per my proposal I really just wish for the group to find enough random stuff to give them equal gold/XP for this adventure (and then they can go shopping). So I will update tonight and give you a sackful of goodies. Hmmm... did anyone bring a sack? [/sblock]

[sblock=Edit]
Nov 8th 2010:

XP: fire bettles = 405xp divided by 4 players = 101xp each
XP: Flash bettle = 1/2CR is 50xp to each player 
Total = 151XP each [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 18, 2010)

[sblock=Re: Fenris]Characters who drop for whatever reason get XP and Player Awards (RP?) for the time they were in the adventure.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 18, 2010)

Zelena helps the others look about for what might be lying about before continuing on to the kobolds. _"Good work everyone."
_
(( Zelena has a backpack! ))


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 18, 2010)

Fury continues to poke about in the debris of the room tossing any interesting bits into his nearly empty backpack.

[sblock=OOC]Second Mowgli's comment.  And Fury also has a backpack.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 19, 2010)

The group finds a bunch of odds and ends in this once master bedroom. Silver candlesticks, a bronze coffer carved to look like a dragon, and several gem studded items that are broken but the gems themselves still vaulable. 

The last thing found in this room is very old and fragile, it is a carved woodened box. Only about an inch deep with it's sides having been broken and the top split in two. But the papers it kept inside are still there although age has made it so they can;t be touched without them crumblong to dust. So the group removes the lid and reads the top paper as best they can.

It is a letter (or possibly a draft), that reads as follows.



> _Dear Baron Dermion,_
> 
> _Well it is finished my old friend, and it is a sight I wish you could see. The price for getting a group of wizards to reinforce the walls, floor and ceiling of my keep was phenominal, but worth every copper as now it will be all but impossible to tear down her walls._
> 
> ...




The missive ends there.

[sblock=OOC] If you wish to add an "item" to those found feel free to do so. Where to next? [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 19, 2010)

"Interesting tale about our Dear Baron's friend.  Think some daft historian would be interested in this?"  He looks at the fragile papers skeptically.  "Think we could get this back to Venza without it turning to dust?"

After Fury pries the last gemstone from a broken gewgaw and helps Zelena stuff it into her backpack he kicks over the biggest beetle.  "That things a monster, ain't it?"  He shakes his head in wonderment before giving the rest of the room one last looking over.  Finally, satisfied that they've picked the room clean he hops up into the doorway leaving Mordjn or Tahn to help the shorter members of the group climb out.

Immediately upon exiting the room Fury turns to his left and approaches the doorway opposite the circular stairway.  Again moving cautiously he slips up into the unexplored doorway to see what lies beyond.

[sblock=OOC]Fury will take 10 on Climb: 10+6=16.  Stealth and Perception rolls attached.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 19, 2010)

Fury's nose tells him what he will find on the otherside of the doorway, way before his eyes and the glowing gland in his hand. 

The stench is faded but still there, and as he hops up to look inside he just nods to himself, "Yep the privy," he mutters covering his nose.

[sblock=OOC] Do you wish to search? It looks totally empty at first glance. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 19, 2010)

Moving the map up.

lxlAlBlClDlElFlGlHlIlJlKlLlMlNlOlPlQlRlSlTlUlVlWlXlYlZl1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l9l0l
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lMl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZl l l l lFl l l l l l l l l l l l l
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l ltltlPlTl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ljl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lDl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lql l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lrl l l l l l l l l l l l l lRl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l lAl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l lVl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l lIl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lvl l l l l l l l l l l l l lNl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l lEl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

Key

l l = elevation zero
l l = elevation 3'-4'
l l = elevation 40'50'
l l = walls
l l = unexplored or unseeable from current location
l l l
l l l = circular stairwell (10' x 10') 


*Characters:*

lTl = Tahn
lZl = Zelena
lFl = Fury
lMl = Mordjn
lPl = Pari
ltltl = Tagaiwi



[sblock=special rules] The floor and walls are a little slippery due to their smoothness. Which in game terms means if you want to charge or run you need to make an Acrobatics check DC 20 or fall prone. And most climb DC will be elevated because of this. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 19, 2010)

Pari clambers up beside Fury, wrinkling his Gnomish nose at the stench. "Phew! What a smell! I wonder what they buried in there?"


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 19, 2010)

Fury starts to laugh and then chokes on the stench.  He coughs, eyes water and he wipes them on his sleeve.  "Probably _all_ their most valuable treasures."  He snorts.  "It's not much different than the muck around Planks..."  He'll drop into the room and give it look finally examining the privy-hole.  "Probably those little kobold buggers' favorite room."  A second sense makes Fury check the shaft of the privy for traps.  OOC: Fury's trapfinding is +5.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 20, 2010)

Searching the room yields nothing. The window that once sat behind the "throne", is filled with dirt. The drain goes straight up a few feet before it to looks filled with packed dirt.

[sblock=OOC] Searching reveals nothing vauable or any traps, but does take a minute or two. Did anyone else want to do something before moving on? [/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 20, 2010)

Tahn heads back the way they had come, certain they had missed something. He stops at the door across from the room they entered from. He checks for a lock before attempting to open it.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 21, 2010)

Tahn goes off exploring alone and finds the iron bound door slightly ajar so he decides to hop up onto the lip of the doorway and see what is inside. He gets one foot up and starts to slip a little so he grabs out for the door, and is shocked when it collaspes off its old hinges and sends him flying backward. He hits the smooth glittery floor with a thump, and then the door follows him down landing on the winded cleric. And all is dark after that.

"Whoa!" 

_*thump*_ 

"omph!" 

**THAWACK!!**

"UGH!!" 

**CRASH!!**

"..."

Is all the others here before they hurry, slipping and sliding, to see what is going on.

[sblock=OOC] Ok this was my pit trap that wasn't a pit trap pits being useless in an upside down place). It only had all the stats of a pit trap. And it had to go and do max damage ouch, sorry boout that. I made one stabilize roll because it would take everyone a round to get to the scene. Tahn is at -4hp and dying and under the door. Actions please. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 21, 2010)

Pari hears the clatter and quickly abandons the stinking midden to indulge his Gnomish curiosity.

Holding the slightly glowing beetle gland high so that it provides illumination for his keen eyes, he quickly finds the source of the clatter and heaves the door off his friend. Working like a dervish, he checks Tahn's vitals, straightens limbs and applies pressure to whatever wounds are bleeding. He's soon got the worst of it under control, and Tahn is resting easy.


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 21, 2010)

Zelena moves at a fast but careful pace behind the others and moves to Than's other side. _"This does not look good." _She clutches a silver holy symbol places a hand on his body before casting a spell. There is a brief silver slight from her hand as it washes over her companions body. (Healed for 1d8+1=6 points of damage. ) She stands and then calls out to Ral once more, _"Ral, aid my companions that we may continue this quest." _And all are awash with holy energy (Channeling 1d6=3)

(Only spell left is domain (longstrider), and 3 more uses of channeling. )


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 21, 2010)

Tahn slowly comes back around. His nose is still broken and starting to swell with blood still flowing freely. He starts to get up but winces in pain and decides to hold still a moment while Zelena continues to apply her healing magic. "Ugh.. my head is killing me. I can feel my pulse behind my eyeballs... though I'm thankful I still have one." He nods his thanks to Pari and Zelena and accepts a hand to help him back to his feet. He sways unsteadily but soon regains his balance.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 22, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Good idea Songdragon how about everyone give use a stats update. I have Tahn at 5 hp, after the healing. And it bites that door was suppose to catch a 10'x10' area hmm... maybe that's why the dice gods had it do so much damage. They are wise them dice gods. What next? [/sblock]

[sblock=Edit]
Nov 8th, 2010

XP: pit trap CR 1 = 400xp divided by 4 players = 100xp each [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 24, 2010)

Fury follows and watches only slightly concerned at Tahn's injury; after all, he really hardly knows the man.  However, he feels a surge of satisfaction as the skin and muscle on his leg begins rapidly healing with the flash of Ral's power invoked by Zelena.  Once Tahn is on his own two feet again Fury claps him on the shoulder.  "Indestructible walls but not doors, eh?  So, you think that was a booby-trap laid by those scaly little beasts or just plain bad luck?

Fury cautiously approaches the door since he isn't certain whether _more_ of the supposedly indestructible structure might come tumbling down or not.  He'll look it over for more traps or stand aside if Tahn wants to give it another go.

[sblock=Fury Stats]
HP 8/10; AC 16
F +1; R +6; W +0[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 24, 2010)

_"Good to see that you are not too bad off. Had me worried there."_ she says with a smile and gather herself up. She looks about in the eerie glow of an insect gland and waits for those check, to check for more traps.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 25, 2010)

Pari looks on as his new friend makes light work of Tahn's grievous wounds. "Nice trick! Remind me to make sure I've got you around the next time I decide to take a nap under a falling door!"


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 26, 2010)

Checking the inside of the room the party finds it mostly buried in dirt, as it looks like the chimney in this room (which is on the ceiling) showered the room in debir.

A search finds that most of the furniture including the bed have been buried under. They do find a few other "artifacts" made of silver to add to their loot.

Once the room is deemed searched the party regroups at the cross section of the hallway with only the westward area needing explored.

[sblock=OOC] I think for every adventure there will have to be "trinkets" to make up the gp for the time award. I need to update XP and after I do I will need someone to check my numbers please. (and thank you) [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 26, 2010)

Moving the map up.

lxlAlBlClDlElFlGlHlIlJlKlLlMlNlOlPlQlRlSlTlUlVlWlXlYlZl1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l9l0l
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lFl lMl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lPlTl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l ltlZl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ljl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lql l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lrl l l l l l l l l l l l l lRl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l lAl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l lVl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l lIl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lvl l l l l l l l l l l l l lNl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l lEl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

Key

l l = elevation zero
l l = elevation 3'-4'
l l = elevation 40'50'
l l = walls
l l = unexplored or unseeable from current location
l l l
l l l = circular stairwell (10' x 10') 


*Characters:*

lTl = Tahn
lZl = Zelena
lFl = Fury
lMl = Mordjn
lPl = Pari
ltltl = Tagaiwi



[sblock=special rules] The floor and walls are a little slippery due to their smoothness. Which in game terms means if you want to charge or run you need to make an Acrobatics check DC 20 or fall prone. And most climb DC will be elevated because of this. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 26, 2010)

"One more doorway and then the stairs."  Fury will vault up onto the raised entrance to the last room that they know about and move forward to quietly peer into the room.  If it is clear of living things he'll drop down and do a cursory search.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 27, 2010)

As Fury searches the remaining room the others wait by the doorway near the stairs. There they make a startling discovery. The stairs being also inverted is more like a slide than a way up, the smooth glittering ramp gives no room for purchase or footing. The stairs now above their heads mock them at being right there but being of no use.

The room is devoid of life but not of rubbish. Broken furniture and old clothes that once must have been in the now broken wardrobe that lies on it's side smashed into two pieces. The rug that was once on the floor is flopped over most of the debir and it too has seen better days.

[sblock=OOC] Perception check from Fury please. Everyone else wish to try and climb DC 30. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 27, 2010)

Fury lifts up the rug to poke through the broken furniture.  He's an old hand at salvaging other people's trash and he gets a little bit lost in looking for something he can sell to a refurbisher.  He'll pay particular attention to the wardrobe (_nobles_ are _notorious for liking to hide goodies in secret compartments_, he thinks).


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 27, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Sorry I didn't make the Perception check clear it was for hearing. But with the great post I think I will add something. [/sblock]

Fury's diligence pays off as he notices a concealed compartment (which is hard to conceal with the wardrobe in pieces it's insides exposed to all), in the walls of the wardrobe. As he works the front off he pulls out the small padded drawer to reveal a small brooch inside.

While standing and looking at the brooch in the light of the glowing gland Fury hears a noise behind (and above him). He turns and looks to see the fireplace on the ceiling like in all the other rooms. He doesn't move and hardly breathes and then hears it again moments later. 

It sounds like pots and pans being tossed around, and it is coming from inside the fireplace.

[sblock=brooch]







[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 27, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Hey, no problem.  I dislike posting nothing but a skill check so I added some general searching fluff based on your description of the room (not thinking that that would require an active Perception check).  I figured if I sensed something you'd fill me in.  Nice image by the way.  I find that the use of images like you and InVinoVeritas have been doing enhances the game a lot more than I would have expected.  I'd give you an xp for it but I've got to spread some around a little first.  [/sblock]

Fury quickly pulls himself up into the entrance of the room and whispers out to the others.  "Something in here making quite a racket..."  He tosses the brooch to Zelena to store with the rest of the loot before dropping back into the room.  He draws his rapier and moves slowly towards the fireplace keeping his eye on it and continuing to listen for more of the noise.  Once he gets directly below the fireplace he places one hand on the slick wall and contemplates the likelihood of climbing the unnatural surface.  Since it's a lot different than a rough stone or wood wall Fury looks at the busted up furniture with an eye to finding a piece that might help boost him up so he can reach the mantle.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 29, 2010)

Tahn begins rummaging through his belongings to retrieve the grappling hook and rope. He eyes the inverted stairway and wonders if he will be able to hook anything considering the smoothness of the surfaces. He hopes there is a door frame or other protuberance it may catch on.


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 29, 2010)

Takes up the broach and stores it away in her pack... and she looks at Fury. _"If need to boost someone up, I'll volunteer. I am small and light."_


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 30, 2010)

The grappling hook doesn't find any purchase on the rounded center of the staircase. It slips back down and oddly it doesn't chip the sides of the wall like it would normally do also. The smoothness and curve looks to make it impossible to get the hook up the stairs.

[sblock=OOC] And the adventure calls for another way to go, so there is that too.  [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 30, 2010)

Pari calls Tagaiwi over to Fury's location and commands the great cat to lie down. He nimbly hops onto the tiger's back to reach his friend's side and peers into the darkness.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 1, 2010)

Fury nods to the gnome.  "Good thinking.  Ah, Mordjn?  Those northern muscles of yours are needed."  He winks at the bigger man.  "Unless you'd like to make use of those overlooked brains and concoct a plan to check out that noise?"  He looks over at the peering Pari.  "You make anything out up there?"

[sblock=OOC]Could we have Mordjn lift Zelena up?  That is, if that puts her within distance of the fireplace...[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 1, 2010)

From the back of Tagaiwi Pari hears the noises Fury was talking about. The fireplace's entrance is still almost two feet over his head but the clanging of pots is clearly heard and then goes slient and then is heard again.

Everyone once they enter can hear the strange sound and Mordjn nods to Fury's request flexing a muscled arm. "If the little lady wishes to go up and see I can get her up there." he says with a grin.

The fireplace's entrance is almost eight feet up but that is no problem for the tall northerner.

[sblock=Songdragon] If your character agrees go ahead and post the boosting up and the following is a description of the area to help speed things along.

"The chimney looks long out of use the soot still blackens the area but it has long since dried away. It is filled with dirt about a foot below the opening and a long large flute leads up broken in places to provide hand and foot holds. The strange wall material is not present here so the chimney must have been built on after. Looking up and holding her still glowing sword high, Zelena sees that it goes up and looks to be a more rugged climb than the smooth walls from the other room. It would be easy for everyone to climb up through here to the top. She hears the same pot rattling noise as before (coming from above) and then silence. A few moments later the rattling starts again and then goes quiet - Perhaps this leads to the Kobold Kitchens?"  [/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 2, 2010)

Zelana moves into place and accepts the boost up into chimney itself. She takes notice of the handholds. In a quiet voice as not to allow those above to know what is coming, _"Looks like we might be able to get up here. There are enough hand holds. I'll start..."_

With that the gnomish woman starts up taking her time to climb up the chimney. She is careful when she gets closer to an opening.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 2, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] I will need an order as it will be single file up the flute. And I don't know how you wish to get the "big cat" up there. If you think of something I may let it fly (just depends ). [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 3, 2010)

Pari looks doubtfully up the chimney, then at Tagaiwi, then at the chimney again.  He indicates the fireplace to his furry friend; "Tagaiwi, _nakabantay!_"

OOC: _Nakabantay_ = 'Guard'


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 3, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Suggested order:
Zelena, Fury, Pari, Tahn, Mordjn.  Don't think I missed anyone.  If anyone prefers a different order I'm cool with that.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 5, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] 24 hr bump - for any objections for the suggested marching order. If none I will advance the thread tomorrow night. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 5, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Marching Order is fine with Pari.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 6, 2010)

The party easily clamors up the irregular flute that was once a chimney. It has been partly destroyed in places leaving dirt and rock here and there giving great hand and foot holds.

They are quiet as the ascend, but have no real worry about being overheard as the pot noise that arises every few seconds would cover any noise of theirs. The oddity in the noise is that it pauses for about the same length of time, and then starts back up for almost th esame length of time. Unerring and tiredlessly like clockwork first there is silence then a great rattleing of pots and dishes then the crash and clang of things being tossed about.

Zelena looking above as she pauses, suddenly gasps out. Using her foot to get Fury's attention the man looks up in time to see what the gnome sees before it fades away. A greenish-blue light comes from a square whole in the flute, obivously you have reached the fireplace. Pausing to watch for the light once more. It comes again and fades away again. It is odd when it comes a third time and each time only when the ratttling is not going on, but fades away as it starts up.

Finishing the last fifteen feet of the climb to the fireplace slowly Zelena gets to the area and as exspected notices the fireplace is on the ceiling. Just as Fury clamors up to where he can see over the lip into the room beyond the greenish-blue light starts again. Everyone below the rogue can see it now also, as Fury's face and mosst of Zelena are bathed in the light.

Inside the room is an amazing sight. As the light starts to appear broken dishes, tables, and crockery start to float in the air. They move about the room putting themselves back together as best they can, floating towards the ceiling (once the floor) to stay there. The tables and a few chairs are upside-down, dishes and rotten food set about them as if it were an ordinary kitchen. Barrels and buckets also sit on th eceiling as if it were stil the kitchen floor, yet empty of there contents do to the years that have gone by.

From out of the nothingness comes transparent forms made of the light. People start walking about (upside-down!) on the ceiling going about what looks like a typical day in a typical kitchen. The chop food or roll dough. Two men bring wood for the fire, and a ghost cat lounges under a table.

Watching in awe the see another form enter from a door off to the side of the room. This one moves franticly as if looking for something. It silently cries out, but a female appartion shurgs. The frantic man seems to toss a pot, and an old rusty pot bounces twice across the ceiling before coming to a halt.

That sound, that is the first few sounds the group has heard as they were climbing up. Then the rattling starts (again the same noise) and dishes and broken tables start to vibrate. The apparitions look around stopping what they are about and then, the table launches towards the floor followed by pots and pans, crocks and barrels. They dance in the air in a circle a few times before coming to rest on the floor excatly where they were before.

The glow fades away as do the apparitions. Zelena and Fury watch as the same routine happens again, and then a third time. Somehow they have to get through this to find these kobolds but how?

[sblock=Time frame] Ok for mechanics purposes.

Round 1: Nothing moving - total darkness
Round 2: Dishes and furniture start to rise - dim light
Round 3: Dishes and furniture settle on the ceiling - dim light
Round 4: Nothing moves, people start to form out of the light - normal light
Round 5: Nothing moves, people go about there work - normal light
Round 6: Nothing moves, frantic man comes through doorway and starts searching - bright light
Round 7: Nothing moves, frantic man searches - woman shrugs - bright light
Round 8: Pot bounces off the ceiling and stays there - normal light
Round 9: Rattling begins - normal light
Round 10: Things start flying about - dim light
Round 11: Flying Frenzy - dim light
Round 12: Things settle down - total darkness
Round 13: Nothing moving - total darkness

And Repeat. [/sblock] 

[sblock=Kitchen]
NOTE:
* It is a 7.5 foot drop from fireplace (saying 10ft for convenience), meaning to jump down is DC 15 Acrobatics check to avoid falling damage (1d6, nonlethal).
* Even if successful you make a DC 10 Acrobatics check to avoid slipping on the smooth ceiling floor.
* To climb down it is a DC 25 check - fall (1d6, lethal).
* To hang from the fireplace and drop down (is easiest) takes Strength check - DC based on load (light DC5, medium DC10, heavy DC15) to avoid falling (1d3, lethal) when not ready and two rounds time.
* Kitchen floor is smooth so to double move or more need a DC 20 Acrobatics check (or fall prone).
* If you move across floor during Rounds 1, 2, 12, or 13 floor counts as difficult terrian.
* The doorway out is almost 4 feet above the floor. Small characters require a DC 10 climb check to reach the doorway.

This will be fun,  [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 6, 2010)

*LVL 2 or is it LVL 1 I'm a little confused *

Moving the map up. And editing

lxlAlBlClDlElFlGlHlIlJlKlLlMlNlOlPlQlRlSlTlUlVlWlXlYlZl1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l9l0l
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ljl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lql l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lrl l l l l l l l l l l l l lRl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l lAl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l lVl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l lIl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lvl l l l l l l l l l l l l lNl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l lEl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

Key

l l = chimney 
l l = elevation zero
l l = elevation 3'-4'
l l = elevation 40'50'
l l = walls
l l = unexplored or unseeable from current location
l l l
l l l = circular stairwell (10' x 10') 


*Characters:*

lTl = Tahn
lZl = Zelena
lFl = Fury
lMl = Mordjn
lPl = Pari
ltltl = Tagaiwi



[sblock=special rules] The floor and walls are a little slippery due to their smoothness. Which in game terms means if you want to charge or run you need to make an Acrobatics check DC 20 or fall prone. And most climb DC will be elevated because of this. [/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 6, 2010)

Zelena tries to time her exit of the fireplace with more relative clam in the ghostly foms doing their thing without whirling dishes and things. She takes the time to get over and try to lower herself over the edge to the ground below... (Strength Check to hold herself... 1d20=18) Managing to do so with only a little effort and drops to the ceiling-floor. She moves just slightly to side to allow others to descend as well watching for trouble as they do.

((Round 5 works... ))


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 6, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] I need to know which round you "start" your descent. From the post it sounded like round 5. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 8, 2010)

Fury drops down from the chimney and lands on his feet.  He wavers a moment in a successful attempt to keep his balance then moves across the room to the exit.  There he will help Zelena by giving her a boost up into the doorway.  He will wait there in order to help Pari when he comes across.  When the two gnomes are up, then he will climb up himself.

[sblock=OOC]Fury will take 10 on all necessary Acrobatics checks.  That will give him an Acrobatics 21.  He drops down in round 2, moves in round 3.  He'll wait as long as necessary by the door.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 8, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Well I goofed, I thought you couldn't take 10 if something was "threating" i.e. you take damage, but it says while "threated", *shrugs* live and learn. [/sblock]

Fury stands on the edge of the fireplace and drops down arms out keeping his feet. He moves over to the doorway walking pasts pieces of benches and dishes as they rise to the ceiling. At the door way he waves his arm to tell Zelena to come on.

The gnome throws one leg over the fireplace,and grabs the edge. Then she brings the second one over and lets her self down. She hangs there a few moments and then let's go of the foreplace to land on the smooth floor. Just as she turns to head over to Fury, Pari's head pops up in the fireplace.

[sblock=OOC]
So far it looks like this...

Round 1: Nobody moves - total darkness
Round 2: Fury jumps down - dim light
Round 3: Fury moves over to the doorway (R-e) sees nothing but hallway on the otherside - dim light
Round 4: Zelena gets set to drop - normal light
Round 5: Zelena moves over the edge of the fireplace and hangs a moment - normal light
Round 6: Zelena drops down and stays on her feet. Pari looks over fireplace edge - bright light

Now need to know if Pari wishes to drop down as well that would mean he starts at Round 7 finishes Round 8. While Zelena moves across. Or do you wait till another round? [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 8, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]The actual rule states _'not in immediate danger or distracted'_.  You could easily say that the goings on in the room provide enough of a distraction that Fury cannot take 10.  I'm ok with that ruling if you should choose to go that way.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 8, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] No prob, nothing distracting that round, but say on a few there would be a distraction or two. I say we just keep moving along plenty of trouble you can get into as you stand there waiting for the others to come across. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 8, 2010)

Pari hands his scythe to Tahn and gingerly lowers himself over the edge. As soon as he drops over he feels his fingers begin to slip . . . he dangles for a moment before one hand slips off the rough stone, then falls clumsily to the floor where he lands unceremoniously on his little Gnome arse. Red-faced from embarrassment, he scrambles to his feet and retrieves his scythe from his friend before making his way carefully across the floor. He says not a word as Fury helps him over the ledge.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 9, 2010)

After Fury helps Pari up into the doorway, Zelena who had moved to the corner of the doorjam to leave room for the others, gasps out quietly, "Kobolds!"

Fury and Pari hear her but the rattling is starting and Fury quickly hoists himself up into the doorjam to keep from getting hit by flying debir.

As the kitchen once again erupts into a flurry of dishes and broken tables, the three companions look around the corner to see...

[sblock=Main Room] The doorway opens into a short hallway. To the west is the staircase that leads down to the lower level. To the east an open wide archway reveals what was probably the keeps main room. Light from a few small fires light up the large chamber and shows the group alot of kobolds. Most look young as they are even smaller than the ones fought at the farmstead, while a few others have a more feminie cast to thier apperance and demenaor. They all seem to be argiung about something, but it his hard to hear with the racket made by the kitchen. [/sblock]

_


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 9, 2010)

Moving the map up. And editing

lxlAlBlClDlElFlGlHlIlJlKlLlMlNlOlPlQlRlSlTlUlVlWlXlYlZl1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l9l0l
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lXl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l
ljl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lkl lklol l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lklol lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lkl lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lql l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lrl l l l l l l l l l l l l lRl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l lAl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l lVl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l lIl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lvl l l l l l l l l l l l l lNl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l lEl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

Key

l l = chimney 
l l = elevation zero
l l = elevation 3'-4'
l l = elevation 40'50'
l l = walls
l l = unexplored or unseeable from current location
l l l
l l l = circular stairwell (10' x 10')
lol = campfire 


*Characters:*

lTl = Tahn
lZl = Zelena
lFl = Fury
lMl = Mordjn
lPl = Pari
lkl = kobold



[sblock=Combat]

Note: The kobolds listed ar ethe "comabtants" i.e. the warrior looking ones. There are others all about but the ones shown are the ones to worry about. The group is unseen/unheard at the moment.

```
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2][U]Character            HP   AC    In Hand/Condition[/U][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Tahn                    5   16    punchingD&shield/none[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Fury                     8   16    rapier/none[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Zelena                10   20    l.sword&shield/none[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Pari                     8   14    scythe/none[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Mordjn                15   15    axe/none[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]kobold                  4   15    spear or sling/none[/SIZE][/FONT]
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=special rules] The floor and walls are a little slippery due to their smoothness. Which in game terms means if you want to charge or run you need to make an Acrobatics check DC 20 or fall prone. And most climb DC will be elevated because of this. [/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 9, 2010)

Tahn stares at the strange room with its mobile crockery for several seconds once he reaches the top of the chimney. As the others spread out into the room, he remembers himself and hauls himself the rest of the way out, hangs momentarily from the lip, and drops into the room.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 10, 2010)

As the hall's furniture, crockery, and finally, ghostly people begin moving around again Fury feels a cold chill down his back.  He shivers and deliberately turns away.  He stares solemnly at the young and female kobolds then finally draws his rapier as silently as possible.  He shakes his head convinced it's going to be a slaughter.  "It's a little different when you're killing things that fight back.  But if we don't do it we'll be back next season with the same problem."  He sounds as if he is trying to convince himself that it's what needs to be done.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 10, 2010)

From his perch, Pari looks sympathetically at the intense duelist and speaks quietly.

"Indeed, Fury. I'm happy enough to let the little buggers be as long as they don't harm others, but - much like rats - they do quickly multiply and become a swarm that could decimate an entire area. They must be stopped."


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 10, 2010)

Fury glances back to see that Tahn and the others are on their way.  "Right then.  No point putting off the inevitable."  He drops down into the room and moving quietly edges up to the corner so that he can see the entire room.

[sblock=OOC]Fury moves to square *iR* with the idea to get a look at the whole room.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 11, 2010)

The gnomish woman looks to the others almost aghast at them talking of murdering children and innocents so causally. She whispers, _"I will not take part in the killing of innocents. Kobolds or no. Perhaps they can be reasoned with, they have after all only taken implements and food not killed anyone? My conscience will not let me do otherwise..." _she eyes the others in a forceful but diplomatic manner. _"I will talk to them, since I appear to have the only objections..."_

((Yes... I will be a bard... at levle 2  ))


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 11, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] I will need to know what you do, what spot your in excatly and what you say go ahead and roll a dipolmacy check along with all that. 

To everyone else you may get a chance to stop Zelena since she announced her intentions. Let me have a grapple check if that is what you want to do.



> ((Yes... I will be a bard... at levle 2  ))



 Then I would start signing,  [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 11, 2010)

Pari lays his scythe within easy reach and pulls out a shortspear, ready to rescue Zalena should her attempt at diplomacy go awry.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 11, 2010)

Fury shrugs.  He's not going to prevent Zelena from attempting to talk if she want to try.  But, like Pari, he's going to be ready in case things get ugly.  Well, go on then.  We've got your back in case... you know."  He grins and lets the gnomish woman pass him.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 11, 2010)

Is this goood postioning?

lxlAlBlClDlElFlGlHlIlJlKlLlMlNlOlPlQlRlSlTlUlVlWlXlYlZl1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l9l0l
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l lMl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lTl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lPlZl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lFl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l
ljl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lkl lklol l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lklol lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lkl lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lql l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lrl l l l l l l l l l l l l lRl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l lAl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l lVl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l lIl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lvl l l l l l l l l l l l l lNl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l lEl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

Key

l l = chimney 
l l = elevation zero
l l = elevation 3'-4'
l l = elevation 40'50'
l l = walls
l l = unexplored or unseeable from current location
l l l
l l l = circular stairwell (10' x 10')
lol = campfire 


*Characters:*

lTl = Tahn
lZl = Zelena
lFl = Fury
lMl = Mordjn
lPl = Pari
lkl = kobold




[sblock=special rules] The floor and walls are a little slippery due to their smoothness. Which in game terms means if you want to charge or run you need to make an Acrobatics check DC 20 or fall prone. And most climb DC will be elevated because of this. [/sblock][sblock=Combat]

Note: The kobolds listed ar ethe "comabtants" i.e. the warrior looking ones. There are others all about but the ones shown are the ones to worry about. The group is unseen/unheard at the moment.

```
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2][U]Character            HP   AC    In Hand/Condition[/U][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Tahn                    [COLOR=orange]5 [/COLOR]16    punchingD&shield/none[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Fury                     [COLOR=orange]8[/COLOR]   16    rapier/none[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Zelena                10   20    l.sword&shield/none[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Pari                     [COLOR=orange]8[/COLOR]   14    scythe/none[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Mordjn                15   15    axe/none[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]kobold                  4   15    spear or sling/none[/SIZE]
```
[sblock]
[/FONT]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 11, 2010)

[sblock=HM]Positioning works for me.

For some reason I'm not able to open the last few 'Combat' spoilers you've posted. I _can_ open the 'Special Rules' spoiler. Could you look and see if you've done something different to the mark-up?[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 11, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Switched it Mowgli, it could be the weird type font I use for the maps "courier new" it seems that the [ sblock ] part was posted using that font (though I was sure I changed it back to this) and might have had something to do with it. I have you down by 2hp correct? [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 11, 2010)

[sblock=HM]Down by 2 HP is correct for Pari. The word 'Combat' is still showing up in Courier New, and I still can't open that last box.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 11, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] There takes care of that now, but when I went into edit it was changed back agian even though I moved it away from the map, strange. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 11, 2010)

Is this goood postioning? Moving map up, filled the last page 

lxlAlBlClDlElFlGlHlIlJlKlLlMlNlOlPlQlRlSlTlUlVlWlXlYlZl1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l9l0l
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l lMl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lTl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lPlZl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lFl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l
ljl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lkl lklol l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lklol lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lkl lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lql l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lrl l l l l l l l l l l l l lRl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l lAl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l lVl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l lIl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lvl l l l l l l l l l l l l lNl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l lEl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

Key

l l = chimney 
l l = elevation zero
l l = elevation 3'-4'
l l = elevation 40'50'
l l = walls
l l = unexplored or unseeable from current location
l l l
l l l = circular stairwell (10' x 10')
lol = campfire 


*Characters:*

lTl = Tahn
lZl = Zelena
lFl = Fury
lMl = Mordjn
lPl = Pari
lkl = kobold




[sblock=special rules] The floor and walls are a little slippery due to their smoothness. Which in game terms means if you want to charge or run you need to make an Acrobatics check DC 20 or fall prone. And most climb DC will be elevated because of this. [/sblock][sblock=Combat]

Note: The kobolds listed ar ethe "comabtants" i.e. the warrior looking ones. There are others all about but the ones shown are the ones to worry about. The group is unseen/unheard at the moment.

```
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2][U]Character            HP   AC    In Hand/Condition[/U][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Tahn                    [COLOR=orange]5 [/COLOR]16    punchingD&shield/none[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Fury                     [COLOR=orange]8[/COLOR]   16    rapier/none[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Zelena                10   20    l.sword&shield/none[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Pari                     [COLOR=orange]8[/COLOR]   14    scythe/none[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Mordjn                15   15    axe/none[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]kobold                  4   15    spear or sling/none[/SIZE][/FONT]
```
[sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 11, 2010)

Zelena nods to both Pari and Fury... she leans over to whisper, _"Before I charge in... Can you tell what are they arguing about?"_ The gnome has her shield strapped to her arm, but her blade is sheathed.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 11, 2010)

Pari listens for a moment then whispers a quick translation for Zelena.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 12, 2010)

[sblock=Limited translation] Since you can only listen for a few seconds. Perhaps a round or two before I will need stealth checks again, Pari only hears them talking about attacking Farmer Jezz'z home in force. Some shake their heads, some raises their spears high. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 12, 2010)

"They're talking about attacking Farmer Jezz's place in force. Some are shaking their heads, some raising spears."


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 12, 2010)

Zelena nods to Pari... "Well... here goes..." she takes a deep breath and moves into the open.

She will wait a moment to be noticed and open her arms showing that she is currently unarmed. She quickly tries to pick out a leader of some sort but will bow her head respectfully just a bit before she says trying not to use big words that may confuse kobolds that may undersyand only a little common, "I have come to help... help so that we can all live in peace. Help so that no harm comes to you or anyone else. Please, let us talk on this matter."

She waits for the kobolds reaction... (Diplomacy 1d20+6=12)

[sblock=Character Question]For character creation with the addition of the Advanced Player's Guide, were the Racial Customization Rules being used? I know traits were approved. Are changed to wait until the end of the adventure, or right away? I know my choice of traits would have only a +1 to diplomacy (Ease of Faith)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 12, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Yes everything but the Hero Point options has been approved from the APG. Also I will allow Fury and Pari ready actions while Zelena speaks. Tahn and Mordjn will have moved up. Tahn will be in the doorjam and thus beable to see everything, and Mordjn will be reaching the door area. So ready actions as I'm sure you would have been ready for something. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 12, 2010)

In the course of moving forward Fury will have sheathed his rapier and drawn out his dagger.  He'll hold it in hand but try not to be too obvious about it.  He scans the room for a particularly hostile looking kobold.  If the kobolds get violent he'll launch his dagger in a smooth underhanded throw.

[sblock=OOC]Fury: chooses one tough looking kobold and readies an action to attack ranged with his dagger if it moves with intent to attack Zelena.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 12, 2010)

Pari stays where he is and readies a spear.

[sblock=Ready Action]He'll throw it at the first Kobold that comes in range as it moves to attack Zelena (assuming, of course, that she stays in range . . . hint hint). He'll try to get a shot in before the Kobold actually engages Zelena to avoid the penalty for throwing into melee.

To Hit, Damage (1d20+2=15, 1d4=2)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 13, 2010)

Zelena steps forward, Fury close beside her. She opens her arms and then bows her head a bit in respect, "I have come to help... help so that we can all live in peace. Help so that no harm comes to you or anyone else. Please, let us talk on this matter."

...

...

_{{ Irlymi lowd! LOWD! }} _one of the kobolds says hefting it's spear high. Several of the little beast advance menacingly towards Zelena. 

Fury wastes no time and gives his dagger hidden behind his forearm a toss. It catches a kobold in the stomach causing the beastie to drop it's spear and clutch at the blade. Pari watches as one kobold comes slipping and sliding towards the priestess as if it wants to run her through. He hurls his spear over Zelena's head to have it cut the creature a glancing blow across one leg.

Seeing Pari's attack, a kobold throws his own spear over the little gnomes head, she ducks a little instictively. Pari not seeing the attack coming doesn't invade the blow and takes it full in the shoulder the tip nearly coming out of his back. He stands there stunned as the spear leans from his shoulder to the floor.

Tahn watches as a few kobolds start moving in on the group and others pull slings from their belts, and others hurry off around corners carrying young. Readying his own weapons he is pushed aside by Mordjn as the large man comes barreling by. The giant north man jumps down in front of Pari to protect him from any further attacks. *"Which one of you little devil dogs wants to loss a head first!"* he roars his large axe at the ready.

Then a cry raises among the throng of kobolds near the back. _{{ Thric osvith, zhaan! ZHAAN!! }}  _Those kobolds without weapons and the ones that appear feminine start to scream and run away in all directions. Some using a leaning pole to climb up to the northern doorjam and others disappearing down a corridor to the west.

[sblock=OOC] OK did I get everything in?? It is *currently Round 1 and Tahn is up* he has a good view of the kobolds in the back from his perch, and sees Pari struggling with a spear in him. The damaged kobolds are color coded, and they are the only ones left in the room. A note on the damage:

Note: dmg is 6 points to Pari - rolled 1 [2-1] + 1 [1-1] + 4 [5-1] = 6
Die roller doesn't account for minimum dmg being 1 per die. I can't find a rule saying damage is a minimum of one but I'm sure it is (it has to be right?). And for a crit you roll each die and add the modifier. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 13, 2010)

Round 1:

lxlAlBlClDlElFlGlHlIlJlKlLlMlNlOlPlQlRlSlTlUlVlWlXlYlZl1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l9l0l
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lTl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lPlMl l lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZlkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lFl lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ljl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lkl lklol l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lkl lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lql l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lrl l l l l l l l l l l l l lRl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l lAl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l lVl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l lIl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lvl l l l l l l l l l l l l lNl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l lEl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

Key

l l = chimney 
l l = elevation zero
l l = elevation 3'-4'
l l = elevation 40'50'
l l = walls
l l = unexplored or unseeable from current location
l l l
l l l = circular stairwell (10' x 10')
lol = campfire 


*Characters:*

lTl = Tahn
lZl = Zelena
lFl = Fury
lMl = Mordjn
lPl = Pari
lkl = kobold




[sblock=special rules] The floor and walls are a little slippery due to their smoothness. Which in game terms means if you want to charge or run you need to make an Acrobatics check DC 20 or fall prone. And most climb DC will be elevated because of this. [/sblock][sblock=Combat]

Note: The kobolds listed are the "comabtants" i.e. the warrior looking ones. There are others all about but the ones shown are the ones to worry about. The group is unseen/unheard at the moment.

```
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2][U]Character            HP   AC    In Hand/Condition[/U][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Tahn                    [COLOR=orange]5 [/COLOR]16    punchingD&shield/none[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Fury                     [COLOR=orange]8[/COLOR]   16    rapier/none[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Zelena                10   20    l.sword&shield/none[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Pari                     [COLOR=#ffa500]2[/COLOR]   14    scythe/none[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Mordjn                15   15    axe/none[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][COLOR=red]kobold                  4   15    spear or sling/none (6 unharmed)[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][COLOR=yellow]kobold                  2   15    spear or sling/none[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][COLOR=darkorchid]kobold                  1   15    spear or sling/none[/COLOR][/FONT]
```
[sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 13, 2010)

"Ouch . . ."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 14, 2010)

Tahn glances at Pari just as the small spear slams into him. He reaches out a hand and grips the mans shoulder as he staggers backwards. As he does so he speaks rapidly in the elven tongue. Something under his coat glows briefly. The pain from Pari's wound fades a bit, no doubt just adrenaline kicking in.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 14, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Nice SelcSilverhand but, you don't pull the spear out ?!  ?!

INIT: not posted in order above under combat will change at next update.

Mordjn
Tahn
Zelena <----- is up now btw
Fury
Pari
kobolds [/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 15, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=OOC] Nice SelcSilverhand but, you don't pull the spear out ?!  ?!
> [/sblock]




[SBLOCk]
It's only a flesh wound!
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 15, 2010)

[sblock=LOL]







SelcSilverhand said:


> [SBLOCk]
> It's only a flesh wound!
> [/SBLOCk]











Says it all.  [/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 15, 2010)

_"So be it... I can help your people..."_ she yells at the others about, hoping to get through to some... _"but we will defend ourselves from those that would attack."_

The gnome draws her longsword and attacks the kobold (wounded one) before her, _"There was no need for this..."
_
(To hit 1d20+1=7 MISS)

((Correct, no hatred. +1 is a size bonus))


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 15, 2010)

In one fluid motion Fury draws his rapier and lunges forward to attack the kobold moving in on Zelena.  His teeth are bared in a grimace and he growls low and gutterally as he attacks the creature.  After his rapier pierces the kobold's throat and it falls gurgling on its own blood Fury turns to another approaching.  "You wish to feast on steel tonight?  Come on, then!"

[sblock=OOC]Fury's actions:
Move: draw rapier
No action: take 5' step to [iT]
Standard: attack the kobold at [iU]

Looks like crit confirmation missed by one.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 15, 2010)

(( GE... Your die roll looks to be an 18, which is a threat for a possible critical with a rapier. ))


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 15, 2010)

I overlooked that.  Thanks, Songdragon.  Added edits in my post above.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 16, 2010)

SelcSilverhand said:


> [SBLOCk]
> It's only a flesh wound!
> [/SBLOCK]




[sblock=OOC]"Come back here! I'll bite you in the kneecaps!" (Of course, Pari couldn't reach much higher than that anyway . . .)[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 16, 2010)

*I Am Pari! Paaaarrrrriiiiii!*

As Tahn's healing magic flows into him, Pari fights off the pain and reaches behind himself; taking a firm grasp on the Kobold spear, he pulls at the wound's knitting forces the shaft out through his shoulder.

With a quick flick of his wrist, the Druid demonstrates his own proficiency with the weapon . . . he assesses the situation quickly and sends the spear hurtling into a little reptilian creature as it contemplates entering the fray.

[sblock=Actions]Throw spear at Kobold at [gV]
To Hit (1d20+2=22)
Crit Confirm (1d20+2=17)
Damage (3d6=10)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 16, 2010)

Round 2: Editing

lxlAlBlClDlElFlGlHlIlJlKlLlMlNlOlPlQlRlSlTlUlVlWlXlYlZl1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l9l0l
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lTl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lPlMl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZlkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lFlkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ljl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lkl l lol l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lkl lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lql l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lrl l l l l l l l l l l l l lRl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l lAl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l lVl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l lIl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lvl l l l l l l l l l l l l lNl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l lEl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

Key

l l = chimney 
l l = elevation zero
l l = elevation 3'-4'
l l = elevation 40'50'
l l = walls
l l = unexplored or unseeable from current location
l l l
l l l = circular stairwell (10' x 10')
lol = campfire 


*Characters:*

lTl = Tahn
lZl = Zelena
lFl = Fury
lMl = Mordjn
lPl = Pari
lkl = kobold




[sblock=special rules] The floor and walls are a little slippery due to their smoothness. Which in game terms means if you want to charge or run you need to make an Acrobatics check DC 20 or fall prone. And most climb DC will be elevated because of this. [/sblock][sblock=Combat]

```
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2][U]Character            HP   AC    In Hand/Condition[/U][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2][FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Mordjn                15   15    axe/none[/SIZE][/FONT]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Tahn                    [COLOR=orange]5   [/COLOR]16    punchingD&shield/none[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2][FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Zelena                10   20    l.sword&shield/none[/SIZE][/FONT]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Fury                     [COLOR=#ffa500]6[/COLOR]   16    rapier/none[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Pari                     [COLOR=#ffa500]9[/COLOR]   14    scythe/none[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][COLOR=red]kobold                  4   15    spear or sling/none (4 unharmed)[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][COLOR=yellow]kobold                  2   15    spear or sling/none[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][COLOR=darkorchid]kobold                  1   15    spear or sling/none[/COLOR][/FONT]
```
[sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 16, 2010)

"Nice throw." Mordjn says to the gnome after the spear had gone nearly all the way threw the now downed kobold. "I think... eh?" 

Whatever he was going to say is cut short as stones start bouncing off the walls around them. "Be right back." he says moving purposefully towards the sling wielders.

He slams the wounded kobold fighting Fury on top of the head with the flat of his axe, sending the creature down in a crumped heap on the floor. But not missing a stride he continues to advance towards the other kobolds.

[sblock=OOC] That woul dbe Mordjn' round 2 actions and no need for a dmg roll as his modifier is enough to drop it. The kobold at j-T is down and Mordjn is currently at j-S. Tahn is up in the round but anyone may post as before just some actions may chump others. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 16, 2010)

Fury dives past the kobold in front of him to end closer to the center of the room and two kobolds within easy reach of his rapier.  Unfortunately his attack is way off and he misses the kobold.

[sblock=OOC]Fury's actions:
Move: Acrobatics to j-V avoiding 2 AoO & not passing through any occupied hex (DC 12)
Standard: Attack the kobold at i-U with flanking.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 17, 2010)

Zelena refocuses her efforts on the wounded beastie in front of her (h-U) ans strikes out with her long sword.

1d20+1=17 To Hit for 1d6=5 damage


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 17, 2010)

OOC: Tahn and Pari (Paarrriiii!) are up. Only kobolds around are the red ones.
_


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 18, 2010)

Tahn slips through the crowd as they finish off the skirmishers. His nimble feet carry him across the battle field right into the face of one of the kobolds in the back. He hisses menacingly in Draconic. {{surrender usv si geou finrai douta sepa nomeno kear}}


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 18, 2010)

[sblock=Tahn] the soul harvester huh? LOL np how about a location and an intimidation check. BTW if you move more than 30' you need to make a balance check please. And I guess dragons don't surrender since they have no word of their own for it. LOL [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 18, 2010)

Pari takes up his remaining half-spear; he'll back Tahn's play with force if it's not successful.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 18, 2010)

[sblock=Congrats] As it is midnight and I have triple checked all my numbers Congradulations are in order. As of right now everyone (but Mordjn ) will have obtained enough XP to make it to LVL 2 - that is if you can best 4 kobolds -  

Congrats to you all!!! [/sblock]

[sblock=EDIT] seems my clock is off LOL [/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 18, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=Tahn] the soul harvester huh? LOL np how about a location and an intimidation check. BTW if you move more than 30' you need to make a balance check please. And I guess dragons don't surrender since they have no word of their own for it. LOL [/sblock]




OOC
[SBLOCK]
Added the rolls to my post... looks like I may be mumbling that around a mouthful of stone!
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 19, 2010)

Round 3: Editing

lxlAlBlClDlElFlGlHlIlJlKlLlMlNlOlPlQlRlSlTlUlVlWlXlYlZl1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l9l0l
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lPl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ljl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lFlTl l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lol l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lMl lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lkl l l lklkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lql l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lrl l l l l l l l l l l l l lRl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l lAl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l lVl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l lIl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lvl l l l l l l l l l l l l lNl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l lEl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

Key

l l = chimney 
l l = elevation zero
l l = elevation 3'-4'
l l = elevation 40'50'
l l = walls
l l = unexplored or unseeable from current location
l l l
l l l = circular stairwell (10' x 10')
lol = campfire 


*Characters:*

lTl = Tahn
lZl = Zelena
lFl = Fury
lMl = Mordjn
lPl = Pari
lkl = kobold




[sblock=special rules] The floor and walls are a little slippery due to their smoothness. Which in game terms means if you want to charge or run you need to make an Acrobatics check DC 20 or fall prone. And most climb DC will be elevated because of this. [/sblock][sblock=Combat]

```
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2][U]Character            HP   AC    In Hand/Condition[/U][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2][FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Mordjn                15   15    axe/none[/SIZE][/FONT]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Tahn                    [COLOR=orange]5   [/COLOR]16    punchingD&shield/[COLOR=yellow]prone(+4 AC vs range)[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2][FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Zelena                10   20    l.sword&shield/none[/SIZE][/FONT]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Fury                     [COLOR=#ffa500]3[/COLOR]   16    rapier/none[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Pari                     [COLOR=#ffa500]9[/COLOR]   14    scythe/none[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][COLOR=red]kobold                  4   15    spear or sling/none (4 unharmed)[/COLOR][/FONT]
```
one kobold(m-V) shaken for one round[sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 19, 2010)

Tahn moves around the combat in front of him heading towards the sling wielding kobolds to scare them into surrender. He quickly passes noticing Zelena dispatching her advesary but the taller human Fury having trouble against the little guttersnipe he is fighting. 

_"Oh, that had to hurt,"_ he thinks as Fury takes a blow to the calf from the small creature. _"Need to end this quick."_ he picks up his pace and then starts to slip. Suddenly he is sliding on his knees almost a good eight feet right up to a kobold. At eye level with the beast he demands in Draconic {{surrender usv si geou finrai douta sepa nomeno kear}} 

The kobold holding the sling looks up from loading it and jumps at the mans sudden appearance right beside him. It starts to fall back, Tahn takes a swing at it and misses.

The two kobolds send stones back but he deflects them easily with his shield. 

Another kobold this one almost familiar (by the way he had rubbed his chest early) launches a stone at Mordjn, but the big man bats it away with his axe. The kobold yelps and starts for the hallway to the west.

*"Oh no you don't!"* the northman bellows making his way to the kobold but swinging high as he tries taking the creatures head off. 

[sblock=OOC] Tahn is up but rememeber he is prone. I gave you a half and half result for the good roll and bad roll.  [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 19, 2010)

Fury gasps in agony as his flesh is pierced by the spear.  Gritting his teeth he strikes back at the kobold.  Clearly dazed with pain Fury nearly drops his weapon and comes nowhere near close to striking the kobold.

[sblock=OOC]Note: last round Fury moved to spot j-V.  That would place him next to Tahn and in position to flank the kobold between him and Zelena.[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 21, 2010)

"So Be It." Tahn says in a surprisingly deep voice. He rises to his feet and reaches out for the Kobold.
The dagger pierces the Kobold, but as it touches the creatures flesh there is a sickening burst of energy. A dark cloud curls over Tahn's arm and wrist before lashing out like a snake and passing into the creature. The wound blanches as its vitality is drained away. 

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Used one of my channel negative energies with the Channel Smite attack to make it hit one target. They get a will save for half but since I only rolled a 1 for damage it's moot.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 21, 2010)

OOC: Nice post SelcSilverhand, Pari and Zelena up next.
_


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 21, 2010)

_"Gawin súnog!"_ Pari utters the words in Gnomish as he stands and holds forth his hand. A ball of flame appears in his palm, illuminating the area with flickering light and shadows. The fire is barely formed when Pari hurls it across the room . . . it strikes the Kobold farthest from him full in the chest, searing it's scales black before sizzling out.

The little Gnome then snags up his Scythe and enters the room.

[sblock=Actions]_Produce Flame_, Ranged Touch Attack (1d20+3=15) vs. Kobold [mW] for (1d6+1=2) damage.

Move to [kS][/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 22, 2010)

Zelenna takes on the kobold that she is flanking with Fury... 

((To hit 1d20+1=19 (forgot the +2 to flank) for  1d6=6 damage))

[sblock=Query]Do we level up no, or later?
If now...

Add Bard Level 1
+8 hp (max -2 +2 con)
+2 Ref, +2 Will
Bardic knowledge
Bardic Performance (coutersong, distraction, fascinate, inspire courage +1)
Cantrips
Spells (0-level mage hand, dancing lights, prestidigitation, ghost sounds; 1st-level grease and silent image)
Skills: Perform (sing) +2 ranks, Knowledge (local) +1 rank, perception +1 rank, diplomacy +1 rank, linguistics (draconic) +1 rank, stealth +1 rank
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 22, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] I guess lvl up would be on a case by case bases. Since this game is a few posts from being over we will wait till it is totally done. I guess you could edit your lvl up section at the wiki and then when it is over add everything into the sheet then. 

btw Tahn could not stand from prone and then move and attack in the same round, so using your rolls/actions for the following round (meaning the kobold gets one more attack before you kill it).[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 22, 2010)

Round 4: Editing

lxlAlBlClDlElFlGlHlIlJlKlLlMlNlOlPlQlRlSlTlUlVlWlXlYlZl1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l9l0l
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lPl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ljl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lFl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lol l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l lMl l l l l l l lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lTl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lql l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lrl l l l l l l l l l l l l lRl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l lAl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l lVl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l lIl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lvl l l l l l l l l l l l l lNl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l lEl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

Key

l l = chimney 
l l = elevation zero
l l = elevation 3'-4'
l l = elevation 40'50'
l l = walls
l l = unexplored or unseeable from current location
l l l
l l l = circular stairwell (10' x 10')
lol = campfire 


*Characters:*

lTl = Tahn
lZl = Zelena
lFl = Fury
lMl = Mordjn
lPl = Pari
lkl = kobold




[sblock=special rules] The floor and walls are a little slippery due to their smoothness. Which in game terms means if you want to charge or run you need to make an Acrobatics check DC 20 or fall prone. And most climb DC will be elevated because of this. [/sblock][sblock=Combat]

```
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2][U]Character            HP   AC    In Hand/Condition[/U][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2][FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Mordjn                15   15    axe/none[/SIZE][/FONT]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Tahn                    [COLOR=orange]5   [/COLOR]16    punchingD&shield/none[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2][FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Zelena                10   20    l.sword&shield/none[/SIZE][/FONT]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Fury                     [COLOR=#ffa500]3[/COLOR]   16    rapier/none[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Pari                     [COLOR=#ffa500]9[/COLOR]   14    scythe/none[/SIZE][/FONT]
```
[sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 22, 2010)

*Combat Over*

The battle turns in favor of the heroes sent to clear the area of the "kobold menace", and they soon make short work of the remaining creatures.

Zelena runs one through as Pari sends a blast of fire at another and the burnt creature febblely tries to hurl a sling bullet before it falls from it's wounds.

Tahn and his dark powers finish the third and everyone hears Mordjn curse *"Hey get back here you runt!" *as his opponenet flees the grusesome powers of the group. He gives chase as best as possible but the little creature withdraws escaping into a small natural tunnel at the end of the hallway.

*"And you better keep running!"* Mordjn bellows up the small hole.

Standing amid the room with dead and dying kobolds all about, the group is keenly aware that they have done it they have beaten the denziens of...


* "Kobold's Keep"!*
[sblock=Experience]
8 kobolds @100XP each = 800 divided by 4.5 characters (treating Mordjn as an NPC) = 177xp each [/sblock]



OOC: And congrats to you all. A little clean up, last room exploring then it is rewards time.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 23, 2010)

"Don't run off too far, Mordjn.  Wouldn't want you to get speared by one of the little devils."  Fury frowns, touches a hand to the pain in his side and draws it away covered in blood.  "Cortessa's T#(&!" he swears.  "I've been skewered."  The color drains from his face and he sways on his feet.  "Think I could get some help here?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 23, 2010)

Pari hustles into the room and over to the bold fighter. "Just let me look for a moment . . . move your arms, would you? May I tear a strip off of your tunic to bind this? It looks nasty."

He straightens from his work and looks around. "OK, let's take a look at the next room."


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 23, 2010)

Fury nods his thanks to Pari.  "Well, I'm not dying.  Yet, anyway.  Thanks."  He grins.  He'll follow Pari over to the ledge up to the entrance to the room they haven't yet had a chance to explore and boost him up if he needs a hand.  He'll pull himself up behind and take a look as well.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 23, 2010)

Editing

lxlAlBlClDlElFlGlHlIlJlKlLlMlNlOlPlQlRlSlTlUlVlWlXlYlZl1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l9l0l
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lPlFl l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lZl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ljl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lMl lTl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lol l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lql l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lrl l l l l l l l l l l l l lRl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l lAl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l lVl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l lIl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lvl l l l l l l l l l l l l lNl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l lEl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

Key

l l = chimney 
l l = elevation zero
l l = elevation 3'-4'
l l = elevation 40'50'
l l = walls
l l = unexplored or unseeable from current location
l l l
l l l = circular stairwell (10' x 10')
lol = campfire 


*Characters:*

lTl = Tahn
lZl = Zelena
lFl = Fury
lMl = Mordjn
lPl = Pari
lkl = kobold




[sblock=special rules] The floor and walls are a little slippery due to their smoothness. Which in game terms means if you want to charge or run you need to make an Acrobatics check DC 20 or fall prone. And most climb DC will be elevated because of this. [/sblock][sblock=Combat]

```
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2][U]Character            HP   AC    In Hand/Condition[/U][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2][FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Mordjn                15   15    axe/none[/SIZE][/FONT]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Tahn                    [COLOR=orange][COLOR=White]9[/COLOR]   [/COLOR]16    punchingD&shield/none[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2][FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Zelena                10   20    l.sword&shield/none[/SIZE][/FONT]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Fury                     [COLOR=Orange]9[/COLOR]   16    rapier/none[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Pari                     10   14    scythe/none[/SIZE][/FONT]
```
[sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 23, 2010)

_"A moment if you will, friends..."_ The gnomish woman clutches her holy symbol and calls forth the holy energies of Ral... A glimmering silver light is awash all...  (everyone is healed for 6 points of damage)


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 23, 2010)

A log leads up to the archway at an angle and must have been used by the kobolds to climb into the next room. Pari scrambles up the large branch and Fury climbs up next to him. In the light of the glowing beetle gland they see more broken furniture and what looks like farm implements lying about.

There is everything from a few saws to hoes and shovels. It all looks to be in good repair and sized for someone large than the kobolds. A set of double windows set in the eastern wall is full of dirt that takes up most of that half of the room. A small tunnel looks to have been dug into the dirt and must be how some of the young and female kobolds escaped the room once they fled to it.

[sblock=OOC] Search reveals no "treasure" just the farm equipment. [/sblock]

[SBLOCK=EDIT] I edited the HP in the above post to after the healing. Did I just see that Pari rolled HP and got the max?? Awesome! [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 23, 2010)

Fury bows to the gnomish priestess.  "Thank you, Zelena.  That feels much better."  He pokes tentatively at his now mostly healed wound.  Pausing, he looks like he has something he wants to say to the smaller woman before he just blurts it out.  "I'm sorry the negotiations didn't go as you might have wished..."

Fury gazes at the farm equipment.  "Well, I guess we've found Farmer Jezz' gear and supplies.  Now we just have to get it back to him."  He hops down into the room and goes to explore the small tunnel to see if it is a viable passage to carry the farming equipment out.  "Maybe if we go back to Jezz we can get a work detail to come cart this stuff back..."

[sblock=OOC]Do we have an experience amount, yet?  From the first post all I'm seeing is 472xp each, not nearly enough to go up a level...[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 23, 2010)

Tahn turns to Fury to help staunch some of the bleeding. Resting a hand on the wound he concentrates for a moment as he invokes his magics. Health and vitality flow back into the wound. It takes him some effort, as if the act of moving positive energy was foreign to him. When he pulls his hand free the wound is improved.

Nodding to the warrior, Tahn turns to address the dying kobolds. He kneels down next to each and helps each one along the way into the next world. Darkness clouds around his hand as he briefly touches their foreheads. The bodies spasm and go limp, the blood ceasing to pump from their wounds.

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Tahn will cast Bleed on each dying Kobold to finish them off.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 23, 2010)

Mordjn takes a look at the equipment and says to the others, "As long as everyone takes at least one of those items I should be able to carry the rest back."

The tunnels are big enough to hold the gnomes easily but the bigger humans would have to squeeze through and even then it would be slow going. And then there is Tagaiwi at the bottom of the stairs to think on.

[sblock=OOC] Time rewards still needed and can't finish that till I get a time we are done. And I am going to go add in the XP for the last encounter now. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 23, 2010)

Fury grins and stretches.  "Thanks, Tahn.  Fit as a fiddle, now."  He looks doubtfully at the northerner then shrugs.  "I can carry a fair amount.  That's a lot, though.  Sooner done, sooner paid, I say."  He hops down and starts rooting through the equipment.

[sblock=OOC]I figure we'll have to take the equipment up the dirt tunnel.  The kobolds had to get it down here and probably didn't do it through the chimney and the ghost room.  We could briefly split up and send Pari and Tahn back to get Taigawi.  The rest of us could start carrying equipment up the tunnel.  It shouldn't be too difficult to find us from the other side.

If there isn't anything but wrap up left to do we could call the end for today.  That would be 8/11 thru 11/23 (104 days).  104 days would equal 728 TBX & 624 TBG.  And three full months of gaming for 6 DMC.  What do you guys think?[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 23, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] I am fine with calling the adventure complete. Although once that is agreed on I would like everyone to post a going to the farmer's to get some well earned rest (remember it is late approaching midnight probably when you return). Then I will post a follow up sending you all back to Venza. 

Hmm so maybe we should wait till everyone does that then call it done. a couple more days -RL (14-21 XP + GP) won't change to much. 

Oh btw there is a lot funner way that crawling through kobold tunnels to get out. Or at least a funner way back down and out.  [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 24, 2010)

Fury laughs.  "The staircase!  We slide everything down, avoid the ghosts, and haul it out the door we came in."  He grins as if he's uncovered the secret of the universe.

Convinced his plan will work, Fury grabs a piece of the farming equipment and hauls it to the staircase where he slides down with it.  Giving everyone the thumbs up he makes his way out of the kobold keep with his laden companions and back to the farmhouse.  By this time the adrenaline is wearing off and he's getting very tired.  He'll store the stuff in the barn trying not to wake the farmer or his family and then crash in a pile of hay and sleep until morning.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 24, 2010)

"Wwwhhhhheeeeeeee! Great thinking, Fury!" Pari takes up what equipment he can carry and follows Fury down the slide, rejoicing that his new friend has found something to temporarily overcome his demons and allow his heart a little freedom.


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 24, 2010)

Zelena returns with the others, taking a few of the tools to help out as she can. Once closer to the farmer's home, _"If we wish to rest here for the evening,'_ The gnome yawns, _"Excuse me. Perhaps we should quietly sleep in the barn as not to startle the farmer anymore than we need to. And bring him the good news come daylight?"_


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 26, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Will give SelcSilverhand another 24 hours to post up if he wishes then I will put this little baby to rest. So either way tommorrow night will be the last day and I will figure everything out and get you all back to the Dunn Wright. [/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 26, 2010)

Tahn takes a few moments to search the Kobolds in the room as well as poking through the nooks and crannies. He's curious as to whether or not all the creatures slept in this room as well.

Once satisfied he has gleaned all he can from them, he picks up his share of the tools and supplies to help carry them back to the farmer.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 27, 2010)

Nearly exhausted from traveling and dealing with the menace of the kobolds, the party is relieved to return to Farmer Jezz's barn. Finding a spot to lay out a bedroll soon they are all asleep will Mordjn stands watch. 

Everyone takes a turn keeping an eye out in case any kobolds who fled the topsy-turvy keep return. But the night is quiet and except for the sounds of the animals in their pen and that of their companions sleeping nothing else threats them this night.

In the morning Fury (who took last watch) watches Farmer Jezz come across the yard to the barn. Waking the others, they all stand and watch as the old farmer comes into the barn and goes right to his recovered equipment. Delighted beyond words (tears shining in his eyes), the farmer clasps each members hand in a warm shake of thank you. And then realizes he has a better way to thank all of you.

Taking you back to his home Farmer Jezz breaks out a bottle of apple brandy and listens as the group tells the tale of the abandoned keep, their fight with giant glowing bugs and of ghosts on the ceiling. Listening intently while his wife prepares them all a hearty breakfast, he seems to be taking in everything about the story in the hopes of one day retelling it himself no doubt.

The send off meal laid out at the long wooden table is typical of what you might expect for a farmstead. Usually cooking for her husband and all the other farm hands, the lady of the house knows how to make sure no belly leaves her table empty. There are piles of flapjacks with honey or maple syrup to start. Bacon and ham served beside fried eggs and potatoes smothered in onions after that. And while the group ate and drank the goodwife baked of a batch of sweet cinnamon buns that she coated extra thickly with a white sugar glaze for dessert. All washed down with cold milk, warm cider, and hot coffee.

Nearly to full to move, Tagaiwi most of all, the group reluctantly pushes back from the table and follows Farmer Jezz out to where their horses lie in wait to be taken back to the stable they were loaned from. It is sobering the work of saddling and then preparing to leave, sobering after a night of fighting for their lives and not knowing what lay beyond the next archway. Bidding the farmer's wife goodbye the group including Farmer Jezz set out to return to Venza.

The city is alive with the daily activity and hussel and bussel of people's everyday lives. You return the mounts and head to the offices of the L.O.C.G. and once there Farmer Jezz recounts what he witnessed of your defeat of the kobolds and return of his equipment. Fallson cogradulates you and gives you the other half of the agreed upon service fee, and bids you all a good day.

With the treasure from the keep still in your packs and the money earned from the guild in your pockets you turn towards the doors of the Dunn Wright. Setting out to find a quiet place to divide up your loot and perhaps put your feet up for a spell.

[sblock=OOC] Taverns pretty quiet and dividing up the treasure shouldn't take to long perhaps we could do it there. [/sblock]


----------

